#ubports 2017-10-23
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Is this it? https://github.com/ubports/terminal-app.git
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> omg flashing 16.04 on fp2
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i will cry so hard
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> X-)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> if something goes wrong
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> Flashing version 1 from ubports-touch/16.04/devel channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device FP2
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> how long does it take?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 2017/10/23 03:06:15 Flashing version 1 from ubports-touch/16.04/devel channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device FP2 … 69.25 MB / 69.25 MB [=========================================================================] 100.00 % 5.72 MB/s  … 329.32 MB / 329.32 MB [=======================================================================] 100.00 % 5.23 MB/s
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it's stuck at this step for 6 min now
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 10 min, whelp?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> still on fastboot and nothing is happening in terminal
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 😢
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> oh wow. i'm an idiot LOL
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i pluged the charger instead of the usb cable
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> because dark
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #359: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/359/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1207: SUCCESS in 53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1207/
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> Flashing version 1 from ubports-touch/16.04/devel channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device FP2 … Can't boot recovery image
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :/
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> now what? restart?
<tgBot> <Dominik> @Tiago, Use the desktop apps scope. If its not installed, you can get it from the canonicle store or via apt-get. The icons should be there.
<tgBot> <Dominik> Pull down to update scope contents
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Marty McFly, i would personally like thw phone to have full LUKS support including when you connect external encrypted usb drive
<tgBot> <mateosalta> @AlexiPistonrod, yeah, it is really good, add the fish shell on top and it is amazing: https://fishshell.com/
<tgBot> KevinBessey was added by: KevinBessey
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> Hey everyone.  Trying to install Ubuntu touch to Nexus 5. Using the snap ubportsinstall and got to the"please reboot to bootloader" and did it.
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> Now it's stuck there even though I've put it into fastboot.
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/fnKIuYeC/file_1417.jpg
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/GVzAy4Hb/file_1419.jpg
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> What now?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Shouldn't that happen automatically?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Anyway to move to recovery use your vol buttons.
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> It says no command
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/PgC2B1Dq/file_1421.jpg
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Try pressing buttons
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> I saw locked state locked. You need to unlock your device.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Something like … ```fastboot oem unlock```
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @nfsprodriver, +1
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> Ohhhhh. Ok. Didn't know that extra step. Ok. Now it says unlocked.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Then you can retry withh the installer
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> So still says reboot bootloader. Do I do recovery mode again?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> If it says should to d, do it ;)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Never worked with that tool.
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> And in terminal it says debug:fastboot: wait for device
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Hm, don't know, I must go now, bye!
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> Ok. Thanks for the help.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @KevinBessey, Did you get it work?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I have always used "ubuntu-device-flash" from linux terminal.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-device-flash phablet-tools
<tgBot> <samitormanen> sudo ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --device=hammerhead \ --channel=ubports-touch/15.04/stable --bootstrap
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @KevinBessey, Reboot device to OS once after unlocking bootloader.
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> @TheImpulson, Tried that several times. I've moved to the Marius snap and worked well, however not sure what to do next
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/aW7bxTT5/file_1423.jpg
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/gwv2QdOs/file_1425.jpg
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> Do I just wait?
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Device doesn't shows anything?
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> Not sure what it was about the ubports-install that wouldn't move forward or detect the devices fastboot.
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> Just showing this:
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/r95tH86V/file_1427.jpg
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> you need to wait
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> there is no progress bar but it is dong install
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> Ok. Impatient.... Sorry.
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/0jBLp0xE/file_1429.jpg
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> Hooray! Thanks so much guys.
<tgBot> <KevinBessey> So, to conclude: ubports-install didn't detect fastboot. Marius snap worked well.
<tgBot> Oshadhi was added by: Oshadhi
<tgBot> <Oshadhi> I wish you guys well in developing Unity8 and all the other projects you guys undertake.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Oshadhi, Welcome Oshadhi
<tgBot> <theMitu> From Wiki: … "WARNING: 16.04-based Ubuntu Touch is in an early state of development and usable as a daily driver for the moment." … I think someone has forgotten NOT before "usable" :P
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Depends on use case.. 😝
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #33: SUCCESS in 5.2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/33/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #168: SUCCESS in 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/168/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1208: SUCCESS in 0.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1208/
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I have (another) question, is Meizu Pro 6 supported by UBports? I mean Android version
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> Ops, sorry, I mean Meizu Pro 5 Android version
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Akira_rulezZ, In discussions it appears that there are several different versions with the same name. Some are 'China' builds and may need changing to 'International' for example
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Any one know how to install ubports in moto g4 plus
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Any one done this
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @Stereofont, The differences between China and international aren't only the sw installed? Just like Xiaomi
<tgBot> <neothethird> Stop it
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Sorry
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> When i touch on this
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> It will happen
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vijaypraj, It is not an officially supported device
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Ok
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> But it is possible ?
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Unofficially
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Akira_rulezZ, I am not an expert but I believe it is similar. One name, several variants
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vijaypraj, I didn't hear of anyone trying that. Motorola are not so extreme in proprietary control as some other manufacturers so it might be a project if you want to start it and spend some months on it
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Ok any one can help in this project
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> probably you should try with halium first... I think that @UniversalSuperBox is working on the G4 (don't know if it's the plus or not)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @LarreaMikel, I thought that was G5 but perhaps my memory is wrong
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> 👍
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Stereofont, Oh, yes... sorry. He's working on the G5.
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> It is possible to install on memory card and boot into Mobile
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Something like live usb
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> no idea.
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Why not try
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Any one help me in this project
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Let's try to do this
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> For work in all devices
<nfsprodriver[m]> @samzn where can we see your WhatsApp progress?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> No. It is ARM architecture built on an Android base. It is not at all like a PC
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Lineage is stock Android with some parts removed. A lot of the compatibility remains. UT is completely new and alien, like grafting a horse head onto a tree
<tgBot> <jja2000> @Stereofont, Errrrrrr UT uses Libhybris, the device's Android kernel and stuff like ADB
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Duel boot possible?
<tgBot> Vdragon was added by: Vdragon
<tgBot> <Vdragon> Fwd from Vdragon: I would like to ask if I could get rid of the touch stack and use Xorg instead for my productivity sake
<tgBot> <Vdragon> Fwd from Vdragon: I don't really care about messing with the root image as I can flash it back
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> FM. Someone need perm banning.
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/FH3PI0pF/file_1431.jpg
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #377: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/377/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1209: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1209/
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome  @Vdragon . Unfortunately I personally can not answer your question. Only sending a warm welcome.
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Vdragon, No, that's not possible without basically creating everything from scratch
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Vdragon, very interesting question and I would also like to know what would be the challenge. however you mentionned productivity and i wonder how so. i think that productivity would decrease drastically if u ran xorg on mobile form factor and with mobile input like osk.
<tgBot> <neothethird> You'll be rebuilding almost every component for x, this does not make sense to do
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @jja2000, Okay so I exaggerated 😎
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vijaypraj, No. Not at the moment. On most phones there is limited capacity even if technically possible
<tgBot> <Vijaypraj> Hmm
<tgBot> <Vdragon> @KrisJacewicz, I have a 10 inch tablet with bluetooth keyboard and mouse so it isn't an issue. … The problem is that the input method support isn't quite well on touch(even worse on the X apps scope), which on X.org stack is rather usable. … Basically I'd want the desktop stack like the initial prototype build on Nexus 7(2012/tilapia)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Vdragon, i see, i dont know enough to tell how significant would be the advantage of the input. … But i really think that every other aspect would decrease productivity. Off course I just guess. I somehow am more excited about further improving of xorg emulation via xmir and things like full native support of more widgetsets under mir especially gtk+.  … But the concept of xorg environment on the phone instead of mir is interesting to me as 
<tgBot> hack. I think though, there were so many weak aspects of nota bene outdated xorg that it was why Wayland was started. So maybe Wayland support via something analogic to xmir would be more interwsting from the productivity point of view. still all this super interesting.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and i also want to add that i pwrsonally favor xmir scenarios over libertine or other containers. but I like that there are all these alternatives for you to pick whatever tickles your fancy.
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> Building an X11 based stack for the phone would lead you into difficulties. Apps (or at least their toolkits) would need to understand the constraints of working on a phone and adapt. For convergence they also need to understand the current "mode" and adapt. … Unity8 took the approach of providing the adaption in the window manager, this provides a consistent behaviour across applications. But doing this requires a much richer "language" in t
<tgBot> conversation between the application and window manager than is provided by X11. … Xmir (and similarly Xwayland) can convert between X11 based toolkits and Mir (or Wayland) servers, but while improvements can be made over the current implementations they are inherently limited by the "vocabulary" of X11.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @alan_griffiths, very nice way to put it!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i would mostly like xmir to report correct dpi values
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> because some xorg/gtk apps actually can adapt to highDPI scenarios
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but xmir reports a fake dpi (and appears to be just a constant)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> another on my mimd although not a big thong for me, is window decorations for multi windows
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and eventually a full z-order stacking with mir native windows
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> currwntly multi window apps all arw within a singlw background window sort of like MDI children on Windows
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> OR if thw root (lowest) window could be fully transparwnt that would seem like it wasnt there at all
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i know about multi qindowing not being the mobile form factor standard but pwrsonally i like the idea
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> although transparwnt root xmir windpw would not fo much in a staged mode because backgroundnis always the acopes app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but if you switch to a windowed mode your UT device becomes just like desktop Ubu tu
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Ubuntu
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and the tramsparency trick would make it even more so
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i personally love the feel of the windowed mode esp on horizontal orientation, on the phone you feel like on desktop and the dash bar finally makes sense to me
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @KrisJacewicz I'm not sure exactly where things were left when Canonical abandoned Unity8. And the ubports stack currently lags behind that work. (E.g. it uses Mir 0.24, not Mir 0.26). … There was work being done to provide better display info through Mir and Xmir. For multi-windowed apps, the "-rootless" option is needed by Xmir. … HTH
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @alan_griffiths, wowni didnt know about rootlesss mode, thank ypu!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> currently when I use xdpyinfo it always reports 96, either in container or directly on the phone via ssh or terminal app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i imagine that in a container you coult manually edit xorg conf files but on the phone i wish it would just report the real one
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just like mirout command
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i imagine that ot should be possible to make it so the dpi info api within emulated xorg maps back to the mirout information
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> if mirout is reporting the correct value, then Xmir is fixable. (I'd first try updating to the latest Canonical version - it may well "just work" with Mir 0.24)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @alan_griffiths, yes mirout is reporting correct value, but gtk apps arw not aware of it.
<tgBot> <Vdragon> @alan_griffiths, I believe such constraints can be tolerated by user if the device's screen is big enough (id. est. using a Tablet as a regular tablet PC) … It would be great if someone work on porting the existing X stack and even the underlying ubuntu system to the existing tablet form factor(?) ubuntu touch product while others working on improving the touch stack
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i managed to make app launcher wirh xmir flags that first start light window manager (openbox) then a gtk apps, and it works, but it is not an optimal way because the window manager is running per up not sharable with other apps on the same device
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if there was a way to have one simple window manager loaded in memory once
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> to be provided within xmir to every window of every running app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i wonder how difficult that would be
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> The only downside I see to that approach is that all the X activity would appear to U8 as one app. (In theory Xmir *could* create a separate Mir connection for each client, but it doesn't.)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @alan_griffiths, i was wondering if this could be worked around by providing window manager as a service/deamon, so when each app thinks it starts its own window manager instance it acrually only starts a lightweight client which links back to a centrally running windoe manager provider with some sort of shared memory
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i imagine that every xmir main app window just starts with a client to such a service
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it gets initialized before the app kicks in
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so by thebtime it starts it already starts withbwindow decorations loaded
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> indont even think it would need to be a real window manager
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> jusy some internal xmir thing
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the app could think there are no window decorations and xmir "canvas" could just paint the window decorations over the app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> with area mapping
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so when event happens over window decoration the xmir captures it and doesnt forward it into the app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> rather sends window signals directly
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> lile resizing moving etc
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> Anyone managed to compile the  keyboard component?
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> Your usage is different, but what I do running X apps on a Mir desktop is run one Xmir session for each application: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/development-branch/view/head:/examples/miral-shell/miral-xrun.sh
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @alan_griffiths, i actually dont call zmir sireclty rather use .desktop lainchers optimized for xmir ao actually i realize now that i dont know how this happens in thw backgrouns, one shared session or a session per app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @alan_griffiths, just chexked the script, very nice one!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> anyone managed to flash 16.04/devel on fp2?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i keep getting " Can't boot recovery image" error
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/313
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, I'm sorry, it's devel
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @PhoenixLandPirate, that's what i was trying to figure out, if it's just a normal devel thing or i am doing something wrong
<tgBot> surendarlp was added by: surendarlp
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Are my datas secured in "KeePit" ??? Any suggestions?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Or any cool alternatives?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> I need a secured store for values
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> You can try keeweb
<tgBot> Stasbs009 was added by: Astellias
<tgBot> <Stasbs009> Hi)
<tgBot> <sambuccid> Hi
<xorpad> greetings
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #152: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/152/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1210: SUCCESS in 0.86 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1210/
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> I have some problems with some web radio players found in App store, when I listen music, suddenly (after one or two songs) the app turn off and the touch become irresponsive, after that the phone reboot, could it be beacuse of low level HW of my BQ or is it a knew issue?
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome @surendarlp
<tgBot> <surendarlp> @bastos777, 🙏
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Akira_rulezZ, There is only one app that works for me: flas app, but at the moment I have similar problems with cloud music app, doesn't crash but after first song stops playing, only deleting all with Tweek tool helps.
<tgBot> <Tiago> @Dominik, Dominik  Thanks again for your help. It worked. I have LibreOffice on my Ubuntu Touch phone 😃
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @Milan Korecky, Deleting what?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Akira_rulezZ, Cashe, data
<tgBot> <Akira_rulezZ> @Milan Korecky, I want to try, I like to hear music with my phone, I hope it solves definitely
<tgBot> <Dominik> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/QN06OAW0/file_1432
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> anyone  knows how/where can i get qml-private package?
<TaLu> hi :)
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Hi!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> News! … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-news-desk-171023
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> @wayneoutthere, YAY !! 🎊
<tgBot> Radu was added by: Radu
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Welcome Radu .
<tgBot> <Radu> Nice to meet ya guys
<tgBot> <neothethird> \o welcome
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/cfGXq5Pd/file_1433
<tgBot> Johannes Roos was added by: Johannes Roos
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Welcome Johannes !
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/7aTmjFD5/file_1434.mp4
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> can anyone feel 900?
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/lHsKJznw/file_1435.mp4
<tgBot> <garrogarri> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0Do66yOX/file_1436.mp4
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> I hope when I wake up tomorrow we will be 900😁
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> That's the first thing I am gonna do is to check the group count
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Mom? Hello mom?  Just click that little subscribe link on that telegram link there...
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> No @wayneoutthere ... Reserve her for something special. Like 1000 😁
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Good idea
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Somebody dropped out. We are left with a palindrome
<tgBot> DENIS IX was added by: DENIS IX
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, No, we are left with a emordnilap
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @Stereofont, Indeed 😁 (today I learned)
<tgBot> <zac6ix> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, Telegram itself will be joining to hit 900
<tgBot> <DENIS IX> I'm 899th but I'm not a developer 😔
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @DENIS IX, Most of us not 😁
<tgBot> <DENIS IX> 😂
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> Anyone managed to complie the keyboard-componant?
<tgBot> <zac6ix> @DENIS IX, learning from all wings
<lotuspsychje> https://ubports.com/
<lotuspsychje> nice work on website guys
<lotuspsychje> lookin neat
<tgBot> <DENIS IX> @zac6ix, Do you have tutorial how to port Ubuntu? Step by step
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @DENIS IX, maybe this wiki? https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/UBports-Development-Information
<tgBot> <DENIS IX> @popescu_sorin, Thank you so much. I will try
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> @bastos777, 2
<tgBot> ҉ 🐇αkα x was added by: hwpplayer1
<tgBot> alorak was added by: hwpplayer1
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Done ! Welcome Aka X @alorak
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> 😆
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> 900 🎉
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> They are my friend
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 1-900-AWE-SOME!
<tgBot> <bastos777> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/pmPecq9X/file_1437
<tgBot> <bastos777> 900 😁
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Boy I remember back in the 200's.  Those were hard days.  No N4.... fear and suffering.  We sure have come a long way, kids.
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Just carry on
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Paaarteeeeyyy
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> 😀
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @DENIS IX, You do mean port, rather than install?
<tgBot> <bastos777> @wayneoutthere do you have a timeline how long every needs and what achievements have been realised per 100?
<tgBot> <bastos777> *every 100 needs
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I think I understand what you mean.  How many items have been accomplished per 100 people joining?
<tgBot> <DENIS IX> @Stereofont, I do mean port, because I didn't see any images for my HTC One M7 wlv or vzw.
<tgBot> <VEktor> Hi Guys. Sorry for my bad English. I need a help, my screen-rotation doesn't work. What can I do? I use an OPO.
<tgBot> <DENIS IX> @Stereofont, Can you help?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @VEktor, did you try that thing in the top notification which locks it?  Maybe it's locked?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> we all have bad english by the way
<tgBot> <bastos777> @wayneoutthere, That would be more than expected. I thought about sth like "when we reached 200 on xx march ota 1 has been launched a ..."
<tgBot> <VEktor> No, it's not locked.
<tgBot> <bastos777> more achievements than items.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh got it.  i was just trying to understand your basic idea
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yes, for the Millenium Member Mark (MMM) we should do something like this.  The QA guys should do a recap of starting point to now
<tgBot> <bastos777> @wayneoutthere, +1
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/8M2MsMYp/file_1438.jpg
<tgBot> <bastos777> Right thing for the MNM
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @DENIS IX, I can't help but I think I did read that someone had made some attempts.  There is a project called Halium which aims to put a layer on top of Android. Compatibility with Android is a slow process that is why there are so few ports. Making builds compatible with Halium will be 'easy'
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that was for VEktor
<tgBot> <VEktor> @wayneoutthere, Yes, i know what you mean, but  it's not locked.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok, sorry. that's where my skills end :(
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @VEktor, Locked in all apps?
<tgBot> <VEktor> @Stereofont, Yes, it's locked in all apps and on the homescreen.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @DENIS IX, Sorry. I meant they had done some work with your phone model. Experimental stuff
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @VEktor, I have experienced a lock vertically but only in browser that I remember. What channel are you using?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, Stable, RC or development?
<tgBot> <VEktor> RC, since today stable.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I don't have OPO so can't compare.  May be best to put a shout out later as there are so many messages that yours could get overlooked
<tgBot> Henri GUIHEUX was added by: Henri GUIHEUX
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> 901
<tgBot> <VEktor> @Stereofont, I will try later. Thank you.
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome Henri 901 😁
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @VEktor, Oh. It is a bug with OPO. Rotation stops with every update. Fixed in development channel
<tgBot> <Stereofont> You should restart
<tgBot> <VEktor> @Stereofont, Oh, ok. It's good to know it. Thanks. Yes i did it many times.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @TomasOqvist had that problem
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin any luck with 16.04?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @malditobastardo, I think he did not succeed with FP2 as the image is still Revel, try roll back with filter tool
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> devel
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> You shoul find threw his post
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @Stereofont, The problem appears to be related to automatic screen brightness. When I run into the rotation problem, I turn it off.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @malditobastardo, nope, i'm just bouncing from bugs to bugs :D but i take my time to report them first
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 👍👍 thanks I am just thirsty about some graphic material
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Great!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> so first issue was with the documentation
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/313
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> that is fixed now
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> second with the installer
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/40
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> but now i get a weird bug on devel when trying to update probably due to 1 bug, maybe that messed something on the phone
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> the phone is on devel and boots and works fine
<tgBot> <DENIS IX> @Stereofont, Thank you so much for an information.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Good job! You are back to rc in the meantime ?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Oh ok I see
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Devel then
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I may just stick with rc for the moment
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> stay with rc or rather stable :D
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 😹😹 I will.. I will
<tgBot> <VEktor> @Stereofont, I had install an image from development channel, locked the screen-rotation, made a reboot und now the screen-rotation works without problems.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/s0yiF3Oc/file_1439.mp4
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> glad to help you! send my cheque in the mail....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> wait!  someone left us!  899!  I'll find my mom... mom!??
<tgBot> <nkk76> 899 members. That's INSAAANE
<tgBot> RykyB was added by: RykyB
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @RykyB, WELCOME OUR 900th MEMBER
<tgBot> <Michele> again hahaha
<tgBot> <RykyB> Helllo to all😁😁
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/UKg4bz0F/file_1440
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6H05ljPf/file_1441
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #309: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/309/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1211: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1211/
<tgBot> Omar Ambriz was added by: Omar Ambriz
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Did we ever get to a consensus about renaming UBports to something a bit more umm memorable?
<tgBot> <samzn> branding is what we should be least concerned right now
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> I know.. but still can't harm to kick around some ideas..
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> I kinda like TangOS,  Tango is touch in Latin.
<tgBot> pedrocoelho9 was added by: pedrocoelho9
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> tango, tangere, tetigi, tactus choice is there really.
<tgBot> <eatTHAAT> @AlexiPistonrod, You forgot tactatvs
<tgBot> <Alexander> So you LOQUI on TANGOS now, @AlexiPistonrod ?
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> @eatTHAAT, "Well...we all make mistakes..." said the Dalek climbing off the Dustbin.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @samzn where do you have your WhatsApp code hosted? Maybe we can help ;)
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> bbl
<tgBot> <eatTHAAT> @AlexiPistonrod, He's right since you made a mistake
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> oh boy i can't turn off my fp2 LOL
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i think i killed it :( r.i.p
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> this time with m-d-t snap https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool/issues/111
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> enough fun for me for today
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i think i'll just flash stable and stick with it
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> at least for a while :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and back ok stable yay. Zzzzzzzz
<tgBot> <Flohack> @AlexiPistonrod, Why it is not memorable? ^^
<a_fag_like_telli> Hi
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> @Flohack, Becasue it is pretty meaningly unless you know what it is.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, our *second* 900th! :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @AlexiPistonrod, UBports = legal entity/foundation … UBUNTU TOUCH = is the memorable and dope coolness project that you have grown to love
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> think about it this way: … UBports = the group … Ubuntu Touch = the thing made by the group
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (I think we all agree UBports sucks but that's part of the fun!)
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Does not mean the actual project cannot be something cooler sounding. does it. That is a very Ubuntu way of thinking about naming things..
<a_fag_like_telli> Hmm
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Yeah , try explaining that to people who didn;t even know Ubuntu touch was a thing..
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> However in contrast I sail Sailfish to people and the say "Oh that phone OS"
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Good point! Go make it a thing
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I bet kleenex wasn't a thing until I valued blowing my nose in it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> now I only think of Kleenex
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> I'll chat with am artist friend of mine later on this week and see if I can get a distinctive logo put together.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> be the change
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> do it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> don't hold back
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> don't listen to the naysayers
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yell at them
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> tell  them to shut up
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Ubuntu Touch is a thing
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> and you're part of that thing
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I didn't hear my amen??
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> come on people
<thrrgilag> Amen brother!  U touch a thing!  oh wait does that sound right?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> You Touch it!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> wait!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Ubuntu Touch it!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but seriously  I love all 900 of you but 850 of you need to kick some butt this week
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> Pfff .. I am frolicsome, I am easy, Good tempered and free, And I don't give a single pin my boys What the world thinks of me.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> quit relying on Dalton, Marius, Flo and Dalton to wipe your butts
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> go do stuf... because I can't!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> :(
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok, that's about enough coffee.  sorry
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> S'ok.. Caffine withdrawl is a bithch..
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @AlexiPistonrod, good
<thrrgilag> 900 + those lurking about in IRC and matrix
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'm having the opposite of withdrawal
<thrrgilag> hmm... caffine sounds like a good idea.  I'm not nearly hyper enough at the moment.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Audio, 15s)https://irc.ubports.com/m1uB9UEy/file_1442.flac
<thrrgilag> lol
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 252x445) https://irc.ubports.com/Xel9gSNL/file_1444.jpg
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, Now I want coffee >:(
<thrrgilag> Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> If get myself coffee but honestly I need to sleep tonight
<tgBot> <AlexiPistonrod> @PhoenixLandPirate, Yeah yeah I know about that.. What you want .. and Slap around the face? :)  … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhOeG-uTJxw
<tgBot> Giampy_DAntonio was added by: Giampy_DAntonio
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hi @Giampy_DAntonio
<tgBot> <Giampy_DAntonio> @popescu_sorin, hi
<tgBot> <Giampy_DAntonio> I have a question, is the nexus 5 D820 or D821?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @AlexiPistonrod, lol!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, I might try to be two people, but in reality I can only do the work of one
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, your math is off.  we think you can do the work of 850 when in fact you can only do the work of 20
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Giampy_DAntonio, I'm not sure of a distinction. Do some ROMs only work on one?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, Lately I have trouble doing the work of 1
<tgBot> <enriconia> @AlexiPistonrod, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lczHvB3Y9s
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, consider more coffee.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, I strongly dislike coffee
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right now I'm drinking some tea, which I strongly hope is not caffeinated
<tgBot> <enriconia> tea?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Mmm tea
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I want has tea
<tgBot> <enriconia> tea contains caffeine :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> only herbal tea doesn't have it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Not mine
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Actually, it's an Arnold Palmer. I don't know what they put in it.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I like herbal teas
<tgBot> <enriconia> coffee leaves :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anyway, let's say something smartphoney... Boot loops, anyone?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm all about those medicinal herbs. Valerian root tea is great before bed
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Boot loops!?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Kill the bugs with fire
#ubports 2017-10-24
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #360: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/360/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1212: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1212/
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> My phone keep vibrating still when I receive a new message even if the button "vibrate in silent mode" is disabled 😿
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @malditobastardo, what phone?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Giampy_DAntonio, Morning, there are various versions it seems, I got 821
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @KrisJacewicz, It's fixed now. There are a few options related like ringtone vibrate. Message vibrate. Silent mode etc
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I had ringtone vibration off
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> But not message vibration. Mybad. My fault
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Sorry
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Didn't notice
<tgBot> Marvin was added by: Marvin
<tgBot> red adaya was added by: red adaya
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #34: SUCCESS in 5.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/34/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #169: SUCCESS in 1.6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/169/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1213: SUCCESS in 1 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1213/
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @malditobastardo, Trošku si nás vystrašil 😜
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Milan Korecky, 😿😹😹
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #378: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/378/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1214: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1214/
<tgBot> <Kiran kumar Reddy> Guys, can is that possible to port this camera to Ubuntu touch. It will be best feature available in UT. https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/big-camera-news-on-color-os-camera.268745/
<tgBot> <Kiran kumar Reddy> Obviously for 1+1 😁
<tgBot> <sambuccid> It is possible to develop qml-javascript application whitout install sdk or clickable?
<tgBot> <sambuccid> I have tried to understand the position of every file and folder seeing the applications already installed but i did not understand
<tgBot> <sambuccid> So, there is a guide/documentation that explain this?
<tgBot> <Giampy_DAntonio> @Flohack, thanks
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> does UT have gksudo?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> gksudo alternative?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Does anyone have problems with audio quality with calling through handsfree? All I hear is some mumbling..
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #153: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/153/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1215: SUCCESS in 0.74 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1215/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @samitormanen, You mean Bluetooth or wired headphones?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Oh sorry, bluetooth handfree
<tgBot> <samitormanen> (Photo, 1920x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/eVMW9i3J/file_1446.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Mumbling means it pairs 😎 That leaves the wireless audio. I don't know the answer. Probably a work in progress. Wired works?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Just tested with jbl bluetooth speaker, it does same thing. Cannot understand anything what I hear..
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Maybe it is broadcasting mono in a stereo output but in the wrong channel?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It could pick up some inductance from the active feed
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Volume =0 as default maybe?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, This implies it is a Bluetooth bug
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Seems like it is known problem, bug #28
<ubot5> bug 28 in Launchpad itself "Outgoing email configuration ready for production - gogo!" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Maybe there is a Bluetooth relay you could plug into the headphone jack?  Ugly but at home or office it might work if you are desperate
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hmm. $25
<tgBot> <josueqb> @samitormanen, Same here, I tried a couple of times and it was all loud noise.
<tgBot> <samzn> good morning
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @samzn, morning
<tgBot> <Michele> @wayneoutthere, it's 17:00 here, so... Good Morning all!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it's still a big world after all
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 17.57 here 😁
<tgBot> <Michele> @wayneoutthere, yep 😉
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> To update the xenial builds, should we run via ssh … ```sudo system-image-cli -b 0 -f delta``` … ?
<tgBot> <Gabigol> @Flohack When Github imports the translations from Weblate? Is there a specific date or is manually synced (few days before OTA release)? I've been fixing some typos and finishing the newer strings in system settings, but until now I haven't see them translated in devel channel. If its manually sync could you please push them for build? Thanks :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Gabigol, It syncs every Sunday at evening
<tgBot> <Flohack> But there is another problem, we dont build all core Apps automatically yet.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its very complicated to get them all to behave, each one needs special attention in Jenkins. I thought they will all just build with the same job
<tgBot> <Flohack> So for the time being, its manual build, push to openstore, from there it goes into the images
<tgBot> <Flohack> So if no one makes a manual build, no updates sorry to say ;)
<tgBot> <Gabigol> Ok, I'll wait to see what happens. Thanks for the clarification ;)
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @wayneoutthere, Wise words. Coffee > Monster. Doing Ubuntu > Don'ting Ubuntu.
<tgBot> <exar_kun> But maybe Monster is the secret to Marius' workflow, so I don't wanna disrupt that. Stay healthy people!
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @exar_kun, http://m.webtoons.com/en/comedy/bluechair/owlturd-58-ways-to-get-energy/viewer?title_no=199&episode_no=409
<tgBot> <exar_kun> @Lorxu, 😂 Nice one
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun, Don't worry.  "He never sleeps. He fixes the fairphonnnnnnnne"
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> Ooooooh, it's over 900!
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ZmNFiLQT/file_1447.mp4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Me: "How does it feel to fail repeatedly for over 6 hours?" … Marius: "That's my life."
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Fail forward, guys. Fail forward.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're failing together
<tgBot> <exar_kun> Should do some trust fails
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @UniversalSuperBox, Me: for success you need to fail. And fail faster than others.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Then why haven't i succeeded yet??
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @wayneoutthere, Try to fail with different method not the same one 😒
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i have.... sadly
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i haven't failed the same way twice that I can remmeber
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Do it faster and fail more. Ek … You will succeed in the end.
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> I think that should be analogous to the brute force attack. Eventually you will succeed(time taken might be so long)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I will endure.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Can someone write me a small test here?
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> What kind of test?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Just 1, 2 messages
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Ok...
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> 1
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> hi
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> 2
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Also how about smileys?🍻🌈👍
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its for supergroup support. I dont get any new messages in the group ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah you can use them too ^^
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/NOv0bmpm/file_1448.mp4
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Should i continue spamming?
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @demokrit atomos, +1
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> @TheImpulson, I think we make a good team ;-p
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Hahaha
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> (Sticker, 357x512) https://irc.ubports.com/L10oLcgk/file_1449
<tgBot> <mariogrip> n l+
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> so brainbusting beaver is the new code on the street right?
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> will we switch to this base and dump xenial for it? 😜
<tgBot> <Flohack> @demokrit atomos, No stop for a moment 😆
<tgBot> WillianEduardoOS was added by: WillianEduardoOS
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @demokrit atomos, 😹
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> beaver'll come out in april 2018
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> so lets wait until then, shall we?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Of course
<tgBot> <Flohack> So
<tgBot> <Flohack> Damn didnt save my changes 😆
<tgBot> SergioSRM was added by: SergioSRM
<tgBot> <Flohack> So
<tgBot> <Flohack> works
<tgBot> <Flohack> can someone write me 1, 2 messages again
<tgBot> <Michele> sure
<tgBot> <Michele> @Flohack, great!
<tgBot> <Flohack> Lol 1 Lost your first on the device
<tgBot> <Michele> ahah😝
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok please 2 messayges very fast again
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> asd
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> f
<tgBot> <Flohack> lost again hmm
<tgBot> <Michele> 😶
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Hi everyone! 👋👋
<tgBot> <Flohack> Strange I can see only my own now ^^
<tgBot> <Michele> wtf? ahaha
<tgBot> <Flohack> When I go out and in again, they are there ^^
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> You must reenter the chat to see the new messages.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> But I wouldn't say it's fixed.
<tgBot> <Flohack> hmm
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> What are you testing? Telegram App for Ubuntu Touch?🤔
<tgBot> <Michele> yep
<tgBot> <Michele> developping the supergroup feature...
<tgBot> <Flohack> Somethings eating up all the other notifications, except for my own messages, and some of your messages come through ^^
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> They're not marked as read on Desktop.
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Wow! That's great! I wish you luck!👍
<tgBot> <Michele> @nfsprodriver, not only in supergroups...
<tgBot> <Flohack> To be honest, its still very broken ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> So gimme an A!
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> A!
<tgBot> <jakko> A!
<tgBot> <Flohack> one more!
<tgBot> <Alexander> A!
<tgBot> <Michele> A!
<tgBot> <Vijay> B
<tgBot> <Flohack> Does not work! Thanks !
<tgBot> <Vijay> C!
<tgBot> <Michele> D?
<tgBot> <Flohack> damn damn damn! no API docu, I am guessing everything
<tgBot> <Vijay> F!
<tgBot> <Flohack> A last one!
<tgBot> <Vijay> A
<tgBot> <Stereofont> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/44446261/telethon-how-to-get-an-entity
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, No this is clear. What does not work is getting notifications for new messages from the telegram server. maybe its also meant to be polling, since in channels you can expect otherwise a huge amount of notifications coming
<tgBot> <Flohack> but for chats there is an explicit notification type
<tgBot> <Flohack> damn
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver made a last commit for today
<tgBot> <Flohack> tried to improve the updates a bit ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> So for today no more updates wish you a good night ^^
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Wise. Sleep is good 😎
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hm now your update came.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Because a reply?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Test without plz
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Because a reply?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Works
<tgBot> <Stereofont> ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok plz build latest & play xd
<tgBot> <Flohack> Fwd from izhukov: yep. they are pushed to around ~10 latest layers. older apps might need to pull themselves every ~30-60 seconds
<tgBot> <Flohack> Thats the issue
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver
<tgBot> <Flohack> Good night. End of week Beta Telegram incoming ^^
<tgBot> <Stereofont> (Sticker, 348x512) https://irc.ubports.com/T0pvVVOW/file_1450
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Latest commit testing...
<nfsprodriver[m]> Reply from matrix
<nfsprodriver[m]> Twice
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Realtime messaging seems to work now.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I cannot wait anymore
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Need more updates
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, Patience is a virtue 😎
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> My life have no meaning anymore 😿
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> This will have an end soon
<tgBot> <Flohack> @nfsprodriver, Not really
<tgBot> <Flohack> It gets stuck quite often
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, What you need is a nice cup of tea…
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> No, coffee (lake)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> No, Monster
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (bulk supply)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hmm. Ubuntu Caffeine OS
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @Flohack but much better, for me 100% now.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah we are doing progress
<tgBot> <Flohack> Igor Zhukov from Webogram helped a lot ^^
<tgBot> <samzn> have you looked at the code for sailorgram?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its not so easy to work with other clients, as everyone made a unique way how to implement the client side. Variable names, procedures data structures all have different names & meanings, yet some use callback style with delegates and lambdas, others QML signals etc. Its not much of a help to look at code. Better is to get an idea what is expected
<tgBot> Grzegorz Malinowski was added by: Grzegorz Malinowski
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #310: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/310/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1216: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1216/
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome @WillianEduardoOS , @SergioSRM and Grzegorz
<tgBot> <WillianEduardoOS> @bastos777, Thanks
#ubports 2017-10-25
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #361: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/361/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1217: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1217/
<tgBot> Bart Ouzzi was added by: Bart Ouzzi
<tgBot> <Bart Ouzzi> I'm trying to put ubuntu touch on my Nexus 5 for the first time...
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Welcome!  Super excited to have you here :)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Lots of people here to help you.. .I am running a N5 now.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> How can we help?
<tgBot> <Bart Ouzzi> I tried to do this using my ubuntu Mate comupter but I had no luck...
<tgBot> <Bart Ouzzi> So I'm doing it from my Windows 7 at the moment...
<tgBot> <Bart Ouzzi> I'm using CPT
<tgBot> <Bart Ouzzi> I started the process 30 minutes ago...
<tgBot> <Bart Ouzzi> And it is still going...
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Did you check the lock state?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> fastboot oem unlock
<tgBot> <Bart Ouzzi> Oh ! ... It says Ubuntu installed !
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Nice work :)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Enjoy
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Dekko2 and Telegram are some must have apps
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> also, logviewer, uAdBlock and UT Tweak Tool
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> use UT Tweak tool to prevent Dekko2 and Browser from suspension
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> makes them run much better
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> oh, and Podbird
<tgBot> <Bart Ouzzi> it works!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> 👌🏻
<altr0n> anyone here familiar with using gadgetfs on a hammerhead device?
<tgBot> <Bart Ouzzi> how do we get out of system settings?
<altr0n> I'd like to be able to utilize some of the facedancer bindings from the USBproxy project, but I'm struggling finding information on recompiling the kernel to support gadgetfs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Bart Ouzzi, Swipe in from the very left or right side.
<tgBot> <Bart Ouzzi> thank you !
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @altr0n, Hmm, we don't have any kernel hackers awake right now unfortunately.
<altr0n> no worries, I wanted to see if this was even a sane idea
<altr0n> and I can't find any resources on how to build my own kernel
<tgBot> <Bouzzi> About UT Tweak Tool?
<tgBot> <samzn> Prototyping something with qml :)
<tgBot> <samzn> (Video, 12s)https://irc.ubports.com/e7R4nG0d/file_1451
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Bouzzi, How is it going?
<tgBot> <Bouzzi> I'm working on it!
<tgBot> <Bouzzi> trying to get apps...  openStore or UbuntuStore?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> OpenStore
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> openStore
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> 👍
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Ubuntu Store will be closing later this year
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Might be a few things to grab before it is gone...
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I am enjoying Neverputt.. I don't think that is in openStore
<tgBot> <Bouzzi> What else?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Maybe Dalton can help me... thinking I might need to re-flash but not sure.  Trying to switch channels from Stable to Release candidate but in the ubuntu-download-manager logs i'm getting erros like this:
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> W1024 21:57:16.219810   844 manager.cpp:160]  6ba8cd1748f542659e454d6ea763cd0bcould not be stored in the db
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> any idea what is going on?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @samzn, +1
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> E1202 20:06:32.330752  3280 downloads_db.cpp:146] Could not create the data path /var/cache/ubuntu-download-manager … I1202 20:06:32.338487  3280 downloads_db.cpp:151] Db file is  /var/cache/ubuntu-download-manager/downloads.db … E1202 20:06:32.339639  3280 downloads_db.cpp:160]  out of memory Error opening database
<tgBot> <samzn> @Ern_st, :D
<tgBot> <Bouzzi> How do you close open apps? ...to clear memory
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> swipe up after you are showing all your open apps... that would be a long swipe in from the right edge.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Bouzzi, pretty simple once you get the hang of it.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> https://pastebin.com/ZJBDwkba
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> why would ubuntu-download-manager try to write a db in ro file system?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> success. thanks to ubuntu-device-flash.  nothing else worked for switching channels. Not even sure why I decided to do this anymore :P
<tgBot> <bastos777> @samzn, Only prototyping? This looks great an fluently. Why not providing it via ooenstore as release 0.1?
<tgBot> <samzn> It's completely non functional yet
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @samzn, noice!
<tgBot> <bastos777> Ah. OK. Thought it was like the YouTube app on android.
<tgBot> <samzn> It will be
<tgBot> <samzn> What features would you think be interesting? Video downloading, etc?
<Jack> is ubuntu touch can install android app?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @samzn, notifications :P
<tgBot> <shinyhairsmylifeambition> @samzn, wow!
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Jack, No. We can run only native apps. There is already a sufficieant number of apps available, however not like android. Check it out at https://uappexplorer.com
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @samzn, Is this another example of responsive webapp ? Seems cool !!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://i.imgur.com/SIHhP99.mp4
<tgBot> <Schyken> @popescu_sorin, Ooh, that's nice
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #35: SUCCESS in 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/35/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #170: SUCCESS in 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/170/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1218: SUCCESS in 0.51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1218/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push-rc build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push-rc/6/
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> v0.7 of uMatriks released. ;)
<tgBot> <bastos777> @popescu_sorin wow. Wich phone and release?
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> I think it's an iPhone
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Xd
<tgBot> <bastos777> Thank you very much for 0.7 @LarreaMikel , @nfsprodriver aand @delijati 😎☺
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @bastos777, iPhone X
<tgBot> <bastos777> with UBport Ubuntu touch?
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> nope.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> look at the header icons...
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> and there is no spotify official app for uT
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #379: SUCCESS in 14 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/379/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1219: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1219/
<tgBot> <samzn> @LarreaMikel, Full native
<tgBot> <sambuccid> (Sticker, 414x512) https://irc.ubports.com/DCaAXiXh/file_1452
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @sambuccid, Welcome to QML, where you have hardware accelerated 60FPS animations out of the box by just adding PropertyAnimation { from... to... }
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @samzn, Nice!
<tgBot> GiovanniStaiano was added by: GiovanniStaiano
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Hi, I have problems installing Ubuntu Touch on the Nexus 5. Anyone can help me?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> How can we help :)
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> I have to unlock the bootloader to install Ubuntu Touch right?
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> I think I have this problem...
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Fwd from KevinBessey: Hey everyone.  Trying to install Ubuntu touch to Nexus 5. Using the snap ubportsinstall and got to the"please reboot to bootloader" and did it.
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Fwd from KevinBessey: Now it's stuck there even though I've put it into fastboot.
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Dim6Ivsv/file_1455.jpg
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/CWHgn6bz/file_1456.jpg
<tgBot> <samitormanen> You have unlock it first
<tgBot> <vanyasem> `fastboot oem unlock` i believe it was
<tgBot> <vanyasem> warn it will wipe your device
<tgBot> <vanyasem> also, you `must` reboot after unlocking
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Installer should try to do that for you. Silly damn thing.
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Maybe You have to unlock the bootloader ?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Exactly, what Dalton said
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @UniversalSuperBox, The installer that is Ubports installer?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @GiovanniStaiano, Yep, that's the one you're using right now
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #154: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/154/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1220: SUCCESS in 1.2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1220/
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @UniversalSuperBox OK, can you help me step by step? What is the first thing to do?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, first try rebooting your computer and the phone and start over again
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Did it
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/5TFQUMYE/file_1458.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Aha, do you have ADB enabled on the phone?
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @GiovanniStaiano, Well, let's plug it in
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you running 17.10?
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Yes
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> I have connected the phone but no change on desktop
<tgBot> <Mohannes> 17.10? show off ;)
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Select device manually —> Nexus 5 —> gogogogo
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/b59x9Fhz/file_1460.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You will need to pick 'wipe'
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Wipe yes?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> YES
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sorry, hit caps
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That was not on purpose
<tgBot> <Mohannes> THIS IS  ;)
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/0YxEIVAS/file_1462.jpg
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> I can go?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, assuming you don't want any of the data that is currently on your phone
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> No :)
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/AqovNkmV/file_1464.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And it just stays there, huh?
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Yes
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Following the instructions the result is this
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/b0MteBLM/file_1466.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright... Could you try the following? … sudo apt install android-tools-fastboot … fastboot oem unlock
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> OK
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Do I have to restart my phone first?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'll have to restart your phone after running it
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/nsT9tzwL/file_1468.jpg
<tgBot> <Ern_st> M'I suppose to access to an article from thiw webpage ? only available link is the RSS feed.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/55toHHe4/file_1470.jpg
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> @Mohannes @UniversalSuperBox It looks like the device is not recognized. But Ubuntu file manager recognizes it.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, there seems to be a bug in 17.04
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Any chance that CPT works?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Mohannes where is the link to that?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @GiovanniStaiano, How about running "adb devices"  ,also it might help to use USB2 port.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @popescu_sorin, this is awesomeness!  nice work ! drop this! land this! make this happen!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> it's an Iphone X ^^^
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @GiovanniStaiano then run fastboot oem unlock
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, I definitely prefer Ubuntu Touch way
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @popescu_sorin, lame.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it proves how much I touch it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but this kind of 'feeling' is what we need.  a uniqueness that makes it stand alone.  the way it is now is fine, but something with some kind of ebb/flow would be cook
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> and also cool
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, To quick fingers ✍️
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @UniversalSuperBox, already fixed it in a 1-on-1 chat.
<tgBot> <Mohannes> It wasnt the link or whatsoever. Kevin had to scroll down 2 cm to see the embedded soundcloud audiofile ;)
<tgBot> <Mohannes> lol
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @UniversalSuperBox, Ah cpt. let me check
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @UniversalSuperBox, https://ubports.com/page/ubuntu-nexus-5, and @GiovanniStaiano click on the CPT link in the linux download frame
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I'm working with @GiovanniStaiano in 1on1... adb is not working on his machine. errors out
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> will CPT work if adb isn't working?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @UniversalSuperBox ?
<tgBot> <Giampy_DAntonio> @GiovanniStaiano, I think the problem is the rules on the os, type in the terminal adb devices or fasboot devices and shoe the result.
<tgBot> <Giampy_DAntonio> show the result
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/cV0mCCAL/file_1472.jpg
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @Giampy_DAntonio Yea, @GiovanniStaiano has me stumped...
<tgBot> <Michele> try with `adb kill-server`
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/NKKGjiu5/file_1474.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> To celebrate 906 members, it's time for Episode 14 - Nefarious Nematode.    Enjoy! … https://ubports.com/blog/the-audiocasts-3/post/ubuntu-touch-audiocast-014-nefarious-nematode-92
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @wayneoutthere, 👋
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/veHgAbrp/file_1475.mp4
<tgBot> Merbin J Anselm was added by: Merbin J Anselm
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, Is that...a.. AUDIOCAST?!
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Hell yeah! Audiocast!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Mohannes, This
<tgBot> <samzn> This chat feels like XDA sometimes
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @PhoenixLandPirate, just imagine what will happen when we hit 923 members????!!!
<tgBot> <josueqb> @GiovanniStaiano, when that happens to me I try sudo and it usually works
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hmm someone wants to write me a few messages again? ^^
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Hello @Flohack
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> 😁
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hello Mr. Smiley ^^
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Tell me when to stop
<tgBot> <Flohack> just go on a bit
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> I will write probably a message at 30 seconds per massage
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/A74a0ciT/file_1448.mp4
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Reverse the ratio
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> I mean
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> So it would be
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Something like
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @Flohack, Hello
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> 2 messages per minute
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Cool
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> I like this job 😁
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> fast as flash
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah 2 messages is fine ^^
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> want some GIF?
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Okay
<tgBot> <Flohack> Nooo please not, I cant see it on UT ^^
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> stickers?
<tgBot> <Flohack> You can yes
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Seems like so many people are here to help you out.
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> 😁
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/z4wddGNh/file_1476
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'm here to insult you.  What can I do for you?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Cool I lost the first message ^^
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Weeereeee
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> You're so slow.  Where are my bloody super groups??  hurry up!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> 🦄
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @TheImpulson, That is great. Just spamming don't mind
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok now loosing more messages. Not good
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/WUjJIIjX/file_1477
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Loosing messages?  You call yourself a developer???
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Hope you didn't lose my messages!
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, 😜
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @wayneoutthere, Right now he is a tester 😝
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Sticker, 512x350) https://irc.ubports.com/KR090Nf2/file_1478.webp
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> His alter ego must have developed the code. 😝 Just spamming
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok thanks guys. Yes testing ^^
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @TheImpulson, @Flohack
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Should we stop.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yes you can stop now
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Say we should stop
<tgBot> <Flohack> we should stop
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Happy to help 😁
<tgBot> <Flohack> Thanks.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Great. Me going back to my server.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Good night
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Love to spam 😜
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hey @Flohack did you hear your beatbox in the first few minutes of the audiocast? ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeaaah
<tgBot> <Flohack> LOVE IT
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> calling all beat boxes!
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/AQJydlxe/file_1480.jpg
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Thanks a lot to everyone!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/JUqhO7M7/file_1481.mp4
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Ahahah 😁
<tgBot> <el_namor> Hi together. :) … Unfortunately, I still have issues with 100% cpu load becasue of wlan-driver on my Nexus 5. … Today I managed to get some logs for boot with crashed wlan-service and for successful "normal" boot. … https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/304 … If anybody here has similar issues with the Nexus 5 further experiences or comments would be appreciated. 😊
<tgBot> <Ricardo> there are no updates in rc and devel for bq e4.5?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> E4.5 is no core device.
<tgBot> <Luis Fortanet> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/1p7bHq96/file_1483.mp4
<tgBot> <Luis Fortanet> Sorry..
<tgBot> <Michele> @Luis Fortanet, you can delete it, if you want...
<tgBot> <Luis Fortanet> Yeeess.. Thanks😁
<tgBot> <Michele> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/AwG4M0XG/file_1484
<tgBot> <MarkOSone> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Wcwghqp6/file_1477
<tgBot> <Pawangond> I have windows 7 🙄
<tgBot> <Pawangond> I need to dual boot windows 7 and Ubuntu ?
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Or I can install from windows using any 3rd party software or anything ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Pawangond, you have..... windows 7? I'm afraid I am unable to assist on ethical grounds but someone else here might
<tgBot> <bastos777> There is the ubports installer also for windows https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'm also unable to assist because I'm not awesome
<tgBot> <bastos777> @bastos777, Scroll down and you will see instructions
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #311: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/311/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1221: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1221/
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @nfsprodriver, Is a Nexus 4 a core device ? I doubt, but still got daily devel update.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Don't think so. See https://www.ubports.com/devices
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @Ern_st, Aiui devel channel releases daily builds, even when absolutely nothing changed.
<tgBot> <thom_karum> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/3YhLkURW/file_1485.webp
<tgBot> <bastos777> Gold night for me...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/2XSVWWw3/file_1486
#ubports 2017-10-26
<tgBot> <Montefrio> Hi, i have a question , is it true that the U-Touch 16.04 beat was ported to the HTC 10 ?
<tgBot> <Montefrio> 16.04 beta :)
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #362: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/362/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, sorta. We're trying to get it to work.
<tgBot> <Montefrio> Dalton
<tgBot> <Montefrio> what?
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1222: SUCCESS in 59 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1222/
<tgBot> <Montefrio> the HTC 10?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<tgBot> <Montefrio> ok, what do you mean
<tgBot> <Montefrio> should i buy the
<tgBot> <Montefrio> nexus 5 or htc 10?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean we have a ported Halium 7.1 base and a 16.04 image that is supposed to work. It does not work. We need to make it work. Then write the information so other people can make it work.
<tgBot> <Montefrio> what is better for the future?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't speculate on the future
<tgBot> <Montefrio> ok thx , where can i read about it?
<tgBot> <Montefrio> about the halium work
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm, there isn't really anywhere dedicated to that
<tgBot> <Montefrio> i have a nexus 4
<tgBot> <Montefrio> but it will be not work on a 16.04 base
<tgBot> <Montefrio> and i will stay with U-Touch
<tgBot> wilhelm96 was added by: wilhelm96
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @wilhelm96, Welcome to the group!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Montefrio, Nexus 5 works now and will work later. HTC 10 does not work now, but probably will in the future. … You decide
<tgBot> <vanyasem> me and @mariogrip are working on it now
<tgBot> <vanyasem> [device-port] [pme] Port to HTC 10 · Issue #28 · Halium/projectmanagement · GitHub … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/28
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, you can view progress here
<tgBot> <Montefrio> OK good to know
<tgBot> <Montefrio> THX
<tgBot> <vanyasem> as you may see, we're working on it for 2 weeks. so you wouldn't expect much at that point
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Coming soon to an Ubuntu Touch device Near you... … ... Or not... … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/movie-trailer-supergroups-2017
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @wayneoutthere, 👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼
<tgBot> <gouchi> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/wOPz9HR0/file_1487
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #36: SUCCESS in 4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/36/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #171: SUCCESS in 1.3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/171/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1223: SUCCESS in 0.49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1223/
<tgBot> mmmikhael was added by: mmmikhael
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mmmikhael, welcome
<tgBot> <mmmikhael> Thanks 😊
<tgBot> YO6OSC was added by: YO6OSC
<tgBot> freezeloud was added by: freezeloud
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Good Morning!! … Just a question guys! Is it possible to have WhatsApp on Ubuntu Touch as a unofficial app like Disa for Android? It's a must-have app for me because I depend of that app for my job and my family 😝 … I really want to use Ubuntu Touch on my OPO but I need WhatsApp working 😔
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> I'm not a developer, just a Ubuntu enthusiastic
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> So, I don't know how can I help to make UT great!
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> I'm stuck on Android 😭
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> LoquiIM
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @malditobastardo, 😱😱😱
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> So... I have a good plan for this saturday 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> thank you for your anwser :)
<tgBot> <red adaya> any plans on supporting Xiaomi Mi A1? 😊
<tgBot> <gurucubano> Hi, Any plans to address the WPA2 security bug with an OTA r3?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #380: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/380/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1224: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1224/
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @SergioSRM, As far as I know loquiIM works but it's a beta program by other way you will be infringing whatsapp terms, so you can be banned from service. Maybe it won't happen but you should take it in mind.
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @SergioSRM, Any way, enjoy ubuntu with us
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I use web interface of telegram. I did webapp for it. Works good, but no notifications..
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @j2g2rp, Thank you for your warning! I think that I can go back to Android if something goes wrong! 😓
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I didnt get loguilm app working at all. That why I did webapp for it..
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @samitormanen, But you are talking about Telegram? We were talking about Whatsapp😅
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ahh, sorry 🙈
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Well I did webapp for whatsapp also and i use that sometimes..
<tgBot> GermoVeltmaat was added by: GermoVeltmaat
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @GermoVeltmaat, welcome
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @samitormanen, A webapp? 🤔so, you need an android device to keep WhatsApp Web working? Or it's not needed?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Yes, I have android tablet at home.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I use that webapp wazzup when on the road. No notifications but it doesnt matter to me..
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @SergioSRM, Thats how i do it yes
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Hi, how long does Nexus 5 battery last with Ubuntu?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @GiovanniStaiano, For me maybe +2 days light usage and 1 day in harder usage. Wifi saves battery a lot comparing to mobiledata..
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 1 day for sure
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Sometimes network things go crazy and cpu hangs 100% and drain my battery in few hours.. ☹️
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Luckily it doesnt happen very often.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/xTu0x1Cf/file_1489.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @neothethird yay! managed to install from source and it now seems to find the fp2
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> without killing adb server
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Try to install 16.04 again
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> You can do it
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> oh boy :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> let's see
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> 😺😺✊
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> muhahaha
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x768) https://irc.ubports.com/Ma8gF0yR/file_1491.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> YAY
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> to install i had to run ubuntu-installer from source (snap,appimage didn't recognise teh phone) https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> after that it was pretty much uneventfull
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/F1mlbMtn/file_1492.mp4
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @popescu_sorin, What does work in 16.04 at the moment?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> some apps
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> dialer, terminal seems to load, file manager doesn't
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> music crashes
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> system settings load and it's the new system settings
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @popescu_sorin, Whats new. Screenshot?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @popescu_sorin what model fp2 do you have? the old one or with new screen, camera etc?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> old one
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/DLronITt/file_1494.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @samitormanen ^^
<tgBot> <YougoChats> hmm. my fp2 is an old one too and is up for repairs. either they replace components or swap the whole phone. so i'm guessing i'm getting new hardware that might act up in UT :-/
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @popescu_sorin, That is much better looking than old one.. Thanks!
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @YougoChats, but with halium and android version (?) for me there's no telling what it will do
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> wee fishy shooter works :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> had to change the date from 1970 to today to make teh internet works
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> snap doesn't seem to work, but click does work
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> cool
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> does it mean the mx4 will get 16.04?
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> I've a Nexus 4 (mako) I want to switch to ubports. I can get it to the "Download Mode" screen, but MDT (and fastboot) fail to detect it. I've tried 3 USB cables & three USB ports & running as root. Any other ideas?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> what is download mode? i only know bootloader and recovery?
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> That's what it does when I boot with the vol buttons pressed. It's been a couple of years, but IIRC I ought to be able to fastboot from there.
<tgBot> <delijati> adb devices shows the phone ?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> if you have USB debuging enabled you should be able to see the device with `adb devices` if it shows up, you can do `adb reboot-bootloader` and when the pfhone is done doing that, you should see the phone with `fastboot devices`
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> Not in that state.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @red adaya, Everything really depends on the Halium project and other changes. That could extend the range of phones significantly. Still extremely experimental though. Serious use still months away
<tgBot> <YougoChats> phone should be in android (or in recovery) for adb to talk
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @SergioSRM, But maybe not back to your account
<tgBot> <padraic7a> @alan_griffiths, Hi Alan, I think you have to press teh power button adn just the volume down button - not both volume buttins. https://www.orduh.com/nexus-4-fastboot-mode/
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @padraic7a, especially with nexus 4 i find it easier to operate `adb reboot` and `fastboot reboot` from an extra terminal. the buttons are way to fiddly
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @alan_griffiths, Needs the snap and devmode. Best on Ubuntu 16.04. Sharp jabs on the buttons can aid recognition
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> This phone has had a life as a dev device. It may be in an odd state. It will boot to UT (Canonical version).
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ^ok, i assumed android
<tgBot> <YougoChats> replace 'usb debugging' with 'developer mode' (found in system settings, about this device i think)
<tgBot> <YougoChats> then adb should work
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If in Android, then yes. Check it is not in charging mode
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> adb doesn't show it. (I usually ssh - which is fine)
<tgBot> <YougoChats> let's recap.  … is the OS canonical UT? … is developer mode on? … is the phone on and unlocked? … are the USB cables and ports good, clean and connected? … open a terminal, type `adb devices' … does it show?
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> yes, yes, yes, yes, no
<tgBot> <YougoChats> do `lsusb`
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @padraic7a, thanks, that at least gets me to the start menu
<tgBot> <YougoChats> you should get somthing like this: … ... … Bus 003 Device 034: ID 18d1:4ee5 Google Inc.  … ...
<tgBot> <padraic7a> 👍
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Jumping ahead, first reboot is veeeeery slow. Expect 15-20 minutes
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> not showing on lusub either.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Add the vendor id to ~/.android/adb_usb.ini. … `echo 0x18d1 >> ~/.android/adb_usb.ini` … the 18d1 part could be different for you and is found in the lsusb results
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Phablet-tools are installed?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Using USB 2.0 not USB 3.0?
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> yes, (this type of stuff worked on this same box a year ago for several phones).
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> tried both ports
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @alan_griffiths, tried lsusb with and without phone attached? no difference?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> do you have another phone to see if that does show up?
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> Right, and with different ports/cables
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @YougoChats, = mindreader 😎
<tgBot> <YougoChats> if the other phone does show up, i'm afraid the usb port on your nexus 4 may be damaged
<tgBot> <Stereofont> USB connector on the phone may be mechanically poor quality. Try gentle twist at an angle
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> good thought. No it doesn't show. Will try 16.04 later.
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> (Another phone that is)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Also ensure well charged. I think there is a minimum percentage
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Good luck. It is always like this but everyone seems to get there eventually
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> Thanks for the help!
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> I was probably running 16.04 when it last worked
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @Stereofont, at least lsusb should list something? if it doesn't then the rest won't happen either 😞
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @alan_griffiths, 17.04 is not supported as far as I know
<tgBot> * alan_griffiths has some more cables around somewhere
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Also has to be a fairly vanilla Ubuntu distro
<tgBot> * bunia
<tgBot> * bunia
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAqw9RKtgQM
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> the store seems to work, you can install apps (click) and run
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> some apps work fine other crash
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i see it's still using vivid mir? something old 0.24 or something
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> ubports is still using Mir 0.24. Don't expect too many changes at one time - too hard to know what brolke it.
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> *broke
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yep
<tgBot> <Flohack> @alan_griffiths, Broke: Lot of stories telling that MX4 has a really picky USB controller. Some people needed a lot of cables to be able to flash it. How many did you try already ;)
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @Flohack, *nexus 4 ?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @alan_griffiths are you able to get access to your phone documents on cannonical version after connecting USB ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @YougoChats, What do you mean? 😆
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @alan_griffiths, hey there.  Just one thought.  I remember having this same issue when trying to flash this device for the first time (and second) (N4).  Darn, darn.. I cannot rememer what it was that made it appear...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i recall one issue was the absence of —bootstrap in some command and when I added it it worked.  but this was back in Cannon Nickels days...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i recall it was definitely not a cable issue
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i have a faint recollection of it being related to the hard reset/turning on sequence... darn... so long ago
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @Flohack, alan was trying to connect a nexus 4. unless you are talking about something else?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'm talking about that :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> here is a copy/paste from my blog from way back.  Not sure if something in it will help
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Normally in the past, it was very easy for me to flash from android to Ubuntu for phone.  I just used the usual ubuntu tutorial and it worked. … Then, somewhere in the middle I switched to Cyanogen mod (android) as the ‘lesser of two evils’ while I was waiting for bluetooth to improve. … I heard today that everything is working so I went back to flash and boom.  Snagged.  It woudn’t recognize adb devices when I was in fastboot mode. â€
<tgBot> tried a hundred commands but the answer turned out easy.  I just had to switch to recovery mode, not fastboot mode. … How you do that is on your green robot screen you just push the down arrow (volume) until the screen says ‘recovery mode’ at the top and then press the usual power button at the top right. … Then you go back and follow the install instructions from this command: …     ubuntu-device-flash touch —channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu … 
<tgBot> EDIT: All was NOT good in the hood.  I got stuck in a perpetual Cyanogen Mod recovery mode loop.  It turns out that nothing else worked for me.  The ubuntu flash process from the above command worked. I could see all the images going to the device. But it would continually reboot back into CM. … The solution?  Oddly, all I had to do was add back in the –bootstrap at the end of the command and everything worked instantly.  So the command looked like this: â€
<tgBot> ubuntu-device-flash touch —channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu —bootstrap … I suspect this is not ideal because the official tutorial shows clearly you should only need the bootstrap option at first install only but mine always needs it.  If anyone knows what’s up it would be cool to know.  Please comment!  Otherwise, we’re back to Ubuntu – hopefully forever.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @wayneoutthere, was replying to Florian
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Alan couldn't even get lsusb to list the connection thoiugh
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #155: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/155/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1225: SUCCESS in 0.52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1225/
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @wayneoutthere, ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=hammerhead \ … —channel=15.04/rc
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Also, if adb throughs an error, try revoke USB DEBUGGING Authorization. …     Enable USB debugging again on the phone.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @Crash_Burn, Alan is on Canonical UT
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> anybody managed to get the ubuntu-emulator to work ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Eranuzan, No, emulator got broken still during Canonical times, in some of their updates. Nobody knows why ^
<tgBot> <Flohack> @YougoChats, Damn I take back my posting ^
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> @Flohack, Damn...  trying to add multitouch to the keyboard cursor drag  but i don't  want to rick completly breaking my phone  :/
<tgBot> <Xorpad> you won't brick your phone trying to add multi-touch
<tgBot> <Xorpad> you might end up having to reflash it at worst
<tgBot> <Xorpad> well, i shouldn't say you won't brick your phone... but it wouldn't be because of messing with the cursor stuff, it could always die from over-use of the NAND storage
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but unless you're messing with low-level stuff like in the kernel or flashing the bootloader it's unlikely you willl brick anything
<tgBot> jh0ker_welcomebot was added by: Mohannes
<tgBot> Max was added by: Max
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> spambot
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> :P
<tgBot> <Xorpad> oops
<tgBot> <Mohannes> hahaha, trying to be a bit more productive
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> you see.. spam bot :P
<tgBot> <Mohannes> and directing everyone to the place where they want to go
<tgBot> <Mohannes> If anyone has remarks or tips. please let me know
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @bhushanshah deleting the spambot does not count ;)
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> you knew what I was going to do :P
<tgBot> <Mohannes> telepathy my friend
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> Naturally, after leaving it a bit the N4 now shows up on lsusb using the first port and cable I tried earlier. MDT detects it and is doing something... … ...and it boots into a setup wizard!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @alan_griffiths, Cool
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @wayneoutthere, Who made this 😍, it's awesome
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @popescu_sorin are you using halium based images?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> of 16.04?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> They're shipping for the core devices
<tgBot> <vanyasem> huh?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> have i missed something afain
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @vanyasem, i have no idea 😐 i have whatever ubports installer flashed on fp2 16.04/devel channel
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, oh, now i got it
<tgBot> <vanyasem> thanks
<tgBot> <Ricardo> So bq phones are not going to have ubuntu 16.04?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Pawangond, just some weirdo...
<tgBot> <Ricardo> Commenting on the developers of ubports, that when canonical was in front of ubuntu touch, I installed a ubuntu xenial alpha in my bq e4.5
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I won't rule it out, but I won't say it's a definite either.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Canonical had source code for the Android compatibility stuff installed on those phones. We don't.
<tgBot> <Ricardo> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/4p7phOY0/file_1495
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/tQ6RcfhU/file_1496
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> ups, sorry
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox, There is Open source android stuff for one of the BQ phones, one would only have to port Halium on top of that again
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Btw
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Fwd from delijati: Anyone tried the that lineage14 krillin port https://github.com/Pablito2020
<tgBot> <Ricardo> The rc and devel channels for the bq and meizu are not going to terner updates?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> They already do
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> When something changes
<tgBot> <Ricardo> Yes, I have tried it and it works, it has the software to listen to the radio without internet
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's 15.04
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 15.04 still receives updates
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You need to use your PC and ubuntu-device-flash to swithc to 16.04, which you can't do for anything but the three core devices.
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hello
<tgBot> <Ricardo> Sorry, lineage 13
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @bhushanshah, Me
<tgBot> <Pawangond> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/MRPoRwcA/file_1498.jpg What after 9 months ?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Works good
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Which version I should install 17.10 or 16.05
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 16.04
<tgBot> <adriamm> is weblate down?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> arch linux
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Pawangond, Gets thrown in the wild to survive for itself
<tgBot> <Lorxu> The 9 month is not a huge deal because there's a new release every 6
<tgBot> <Lorxu> If you want to update less, go LTS-only
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Or, if you need hardware support that is not included in LTS kernel, go to 17.10
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> For example, I tried 17.10 in my laptop and I had to downgrade to 16.04 because I had random desktop freezes, I think that wayland is not pulished enough
<tgBot> <SiscoGarcia> Fwd from Divina Melé: Jordi Alsina: … 👉 *DIJOUS 26*: Ens trobem a la plaça Ricard Vinyes a les 19h. Porteu xiulets, cassoles, cartells, pòsters, pancartes... … 👉 Passejarem fent soroll per Prat de la Riba fins Onofre Cerveró en fila, de dos en dos. … 👉 De cop, farem silenci i aixecarem els nostres cartells. … 👉 En cas d'amenaça o confrontació, braços entrellaçats, mirada serena i calma. Hi haurà cordó de seguretat.  â
<tgBot> volta sencera i sense parar, enfilarem el camí cap a la Paeria. A partir del carrer del Bisbe Galindo podrem tornar a fer soroll. Que la nostra arribada a la plaça Paeria sigui sonada!! … *CdR Zona alta/Centre Historic*
<bshah> uh whut was that..
<tgBot> Jorge was added by: Jorge
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @Mohannes the welcome is so nice I feel like to quit and rejoin the group 😁
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from mariogrip: now running qt 5.9!!!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/G6XZ0WqO/file_1500.jpg
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Lies...
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> 😝😛
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> What's proof..?
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> @mariogrip, YAY!!! 🎉🎉
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @bhushanshah, 😁😁
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, so dark! what phone is it?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, n5
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @bhushanshah, got a command to run=
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> I am just kidding.. I know you are running qt 5.9
<tgBot> <mariogrip> can do dpkg -l but not sure if you trust that
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :P
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Because otherwise it would be something like this 😝
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/QTuWIBlp/file_1501.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> apt list libqt5*
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hmm i gave 5.6.2 on fp2 devel/16.04
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> can i haz 5.9? :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ooooo, you can scroll long hystory with 2 fingers in terminal
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/qufaGAj4/file_1503.jpg
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @SergioSRM, 16.04 is fine, But if Wayland causes issues on 17.10, you can just choose X11 at login (or even Unity7 if you install it).
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, sure it's up on http://repo.ubports.com/dists/xenial_-_qt59/
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from mariogrip: flash the 16.04/devel then add the repo `deb http://repo.ubports.com/ xenial_-_qt59 main` pin repo.ubports.com and update
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from mariogrip: ```mariogrip@mariogrip-laptop:/media/mariogrip/ssd/apt-pre$ cat ubports.list  … deb http://repo.ubports.com/ xenial main … deb http://repo.ubports.com/ xenial_-_qt59 main … mariogrip@mariogrip-laptop:/media/mariogrip/ssd/apt-pre$ cat preferences.d/extra-ppas.pref  … Package: * … Pin: release o=LP-PPA-ci-train-ppa-service-stable-phone-overlay … Pin-Priority: 1001 … Package: * … Pin: origin repo.ubports.com … Pin-
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from mariogrip: there is my setup
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Fwd from mariogrip: still missing oxide, so it will complain about that. but just apt install unity8 should be fine, it will remove the webbrowser though
<tgBot> Tomasz Joniak was added by: Tomasz Joniak
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> thanks!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> apps feels so much snappier, apps opens faster, no hangs, smoother animations
<tgBot> <mariogrip> still some color bugs
<tgBot> <mariogrip> like white terminal, but thats minor
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yay! :D x1000
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> nice!
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> what's the next step for the BXR (big xenial release)?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @popescu_sorin what unity8 do you have? With the new app drawer?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> no
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @rogieroudshoorn, squashing bugs
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> oh wow, that means we're close. excellent!
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @popescu_sorin, 😔
<tgBot> <YougoChats> I thought it lived in 16.04
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> i want to have now that 16.04 on my N5 :(
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I feel empty
<tgBot> <YougoChats> *Shazaam!*
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Did it workshop?
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Are there any plans for the new unity8 (with the app drawer) or is the plan to wait for Yunit?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @mariogrip, Good job Marius! 😁👍
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, sweet man. good work guys.  i'm happy to squash bugs.  how does this work?  You drop some kind of OAT(meal) 4 and then it's magically BXR?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably not
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> "No, probably not, maybe." - Cpt. Durst, 2017
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I have no qualifications to be a captain
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I like muliple choice.  I"m voting 'maybe'
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> BS
<tgBot> Ch was added by: Ch
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Anyone from the ubports forum admins in here right now?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> what's a forum?  Is that like an email?
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> xD no AFAIK it's a place were people meet and shout at each other (both analoge and digital)
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> But i meant https://forums.ubports.com
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @demokrit atomos, sweet! i missed the party
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> this group is like a forum with a heartbeat and no memory
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> each for its own purpose
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> I am not looking for A forum but for someone who can kick someone from that specific forum
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @demokrit atomos, @UniversalSuperBox  ? i think some bot is spamming the forum
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> with porn
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Ok that was in short was this was about 😂👍, thx @popescu_sorin
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/308/1st-meeting-of-yunit-s-council
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> scroll down
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> petr1 | UBports Forum … https://forums.ubports.com/user/petr1
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @popescu_sorin, You seem to have weird fetish 😜
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> All of his posts actually
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yeah :D
<tgBot> <jakko> @wayneoutthere, 😂
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @popescu_sorin, @UniversalSuperBox is spamming the forum with porn????
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Mr. Durst! I never!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> do we even have admins for the forum?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I thought it self generated
<tgBot> <ebetonro> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/py3KM1CE/file_1505.jpg
<tgBot> <ebetonro> The?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> How can the website look this awful in own browser?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> 😒
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that... is a feature.  it's so that as we get better you feel incremental improvments and bursts of joy
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> However, I will tell our marketing team that it looks like a piile of steaming dung and see what they say.  Stand by
<tgBot> MustD1e was added by: MustD1e
<tgBot> <ebetonro> O.o nice bot
<tgBot> <samzn> a bit too spammy
<tgBot> <wilhelm96> @wayneoutthere, Thanks, Wayne. :)
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> block it
<tgBot> <wilhelm96> I'm glad to see the work you're doing on Unity.
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> "If" most people think it is a bit spammy maybe the welcome message can be cut short to 3 to 4 sentences max and after that the FAQ link. @Mohannes
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> lol so its something kind of official?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> sorry I though it was a spambot or something
<tgBot> <samzn> We already have a too much white noise in the group
<tgBot> <Daniel_Wood> @mariogrip you got a video of Qt5.9 running?
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Welcome Bot: … Hi Oleg and welcome to the UBports Supergroup. Please visit the page for frequently asked questions. If your question is not there please feel free to post or ask in the group https://ubports.com/page/frequently-asked-questions … Have a nice day!
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> I think something like this should be better. Just my personal thoughts.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @samzn, Frequently asked questions are noise, too. :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, Yep, We're looking at a shorter post
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/moss/?utm_campaign=readthedocs-deadline
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> You guys can appy for it @UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Also if there is any way to suppress page preview of FAQ page in telegram it will cut down the display size of the welcome message significantly
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TheImpulson, Godot got money from them. That makes me happy.
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @UniversalSuperBox, Godot? What is that?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Godot is an open-source game engine. MIT licensed. https://godotengine.org/
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @UniversalSuperBox, +1
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> For some reason it made me think about Gal Gadot
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, +1
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @samzn, isn't someone joining nice white noise? ;) if you can endure a day or so we're working on this program and tweaking.  thanks for your feedback.  Did anyone actually welcome these people or just complain about the welcome bot?  I didn't read above..
<tgBot> <rogieroudshoorn> That was a nice thing to search on
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> all you need to so is PM the person and say 'hi'.  Pretty easy!
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @wayneoutthere, Dear newcomer FAQ link is <FAQ link>. Guys someone please welcome the new guy here.
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Hote about that for welcome message😁
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> waiting for godot
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @wayneoutthere, @wayneoutthere we are moving towards autonaumus tech so quickly that we want to automate everything.
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Currently we are getting 2-3 persons everyday. But imagine when we will have 30k or 40k people. We will have to automate the welcome because there might be multiple welcome messages.
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> I just self defeated my argument
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> bingo. anyway, thanks all for the feedback but also don't forget that this is kind of like a virtual cocktail party and it's not a bad thing if you talk to each other privately instead of just on the mic here ;)
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> When we will grow so much. We would not want any bot to welcome people because it will become so much spam even if just 100 people join everyday. You will have 100 welcome messages everyday.
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Anyone free ?
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Need help
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> So eventually the bot needs to go i think
<tgBot> <Pawangond> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/whfJ66AK/file_1507.jpg
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Its not really related to ut but
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Please do tell what is the problem?
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @Pawangond, ?
<tgBot> <Pawangond> What is in right side and what in left ?
<tgBot> <Pawangond> And how much space I should give
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> This seems complicated and ambiguous
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Click on advanced partitioning tool
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> There you will get better understanding
<tgBot> <Pawangond> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/rZf6Jxfc/file_1509.jpg
<tgBot> <Pawangond> SDA 5 has max free space
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Do you know that it will wipe out your partition?
<tgBot> <Pawangond> No I don't want to wipe
<tgBot> <Pawangond> I m installing Ubuntu only for installing Ubuntu touch on my phone
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Then cancel the installation and the free up a drive before begin.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, agree
<tgBot> <Pawangond> No other way ?
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> There is no option for you with current situation which your screenshots show where you will save your data
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> You need to atleast free a drive completely before you begin.
<tgBot> <Pawangond> I can't
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> And since you are new to dual boot. I think you need to backup all your data before you begin.
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Okay
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Quit😋
<tgBot> <Pawangond> I quit after that it is showing this
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> People start with Linux then they curse Linux for fucking their system their whole life. And they get so scared that they never try it again. 😝😝
<tgBot> <Pawangond> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/0ksn1Amw/file_1511.jpg
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @Pawangond, This is a live session you are running from your usb or your cd/dvd
<tgBot> <Pawangond> What to do next ?
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Suspend ? Shut down ? Logout
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Its just for preview and for data recovery for advanced users.
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Shutdown
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> And remove your usb or cd or whatever that it
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Bro... Read some docs online for dual boot.
<tgBot> <Pawangond> I did
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> And understand architecture of dual boot
<tgBot> <Pawangond> From lifewire
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Or take a backup of everything and then try out installing . You won't brick your system . Just learn how it works.
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> In beginning you should go with guided installation.
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Can I text u personally ?
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Full wipeout
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Omg
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Pm
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Fine
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Yup
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> But be quick
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Not now later
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Also it's my time to sleep in some time
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Sure
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Then
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/m9bjqM3H/file_1512.mp4
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Who needs full wipe?
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @TheImpulson maybe you can help him out @Pawangond ?
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> 😁
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> No thanks. Me sleepy
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0hbh0uk4/file_1514.mp4
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> He says not today
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> 😁
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Better use Linux Mint if new.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Good and easy for Windows lovwrs
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> But he needs to know how to install
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd strongly advise against. Linux Mint. But maybe head to something like #ubuntu on Freenode IRC for a better place for support of the desktop OS?
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @UniversalSuperBox, Why not Mint?
<tgBot> WolfLarson was added by: WolfLarson
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> My job is done from preventing him from wiping out his partitions. 😀
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, Great work.
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @TheImpulson, Not a great work. I just tried to reduce a Linux hater who gets afraid of using Linux because of the first time he tried and got fucked up by wiping out his data. And then blaming/hating/fearing Linux rest of his life.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh, It's because people use Windows from beginning. Windows doesn't gives you whole power of system control but linux does.  … Hit sudo rm -rf & destroy anything 😂
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @TheImpulson, I know and understand 😁
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> 👍
<tgBot> salom97 was added by: salom97
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> Me too .. too sleepy. Gn comrades
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Gn😴
<tgBot> <Pawangond> I really hate this bot😒
<tgBot> <Pawangond> One good news☺️
<tgBot> <Pawangond> I accidentally deleted all Ubuntu touch file while making some free space on my drive😭
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> Welcome Bot is bad, I so much like when our members greeting newcomers. It's so human-like, not robot-like :)
<tgBot> <Vijay> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, +1
<tgBot> jh0ker_welcomebot was removed by: UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> sigh that was not what I wanted to do
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @UniversalSuperBox, You monster😡
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I just wanted to shut it up until we could come up with a better solution for it
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @UniversalSuperBox, I would edit myself then... "You kidnapper "😜
<tgBot> <Vijay> One bot does not like other bot😜😜😜
<tgBot> <Pawangond> You killed that innocent bot😔
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Pawangond, you're welcome to hate it.
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Anyone free ?? I have emptied my local disk D, need help while installing Ubuntu
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> there are usally at least 20 people 'around' here
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'm here. I've done Ubuntu istallations a lot but I'm not a programmer.  I didn't read aeverything above.  Are you just putting ubuntu on an old windows machine?
<tgBot> <YO6OSC> There are step by step guides on youtube
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Yup
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> dual?  Can you get rid of windows?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> what is reason to keep windows?
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Nope🙄
<tgBot> <Pawangond> I have emptied entire local disk D for that
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @wayneoutthere, Lots of things are unsupported in Ubuntu
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i've never seen one
<tgBot> <Pawangond> And I am very new to Ubuntu
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> honeslty I've never done dual boot.  I think you can just do WUBI or whatever that thing was
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Pawangond, welcome.  Get rid of windows and your life gets better today
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Ive been 10 years in Ubuntu and never ever gone back to windows
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Yeah I am learning Ubuntu
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think this is a discussion for this channel, but I would recommend seeking support in a channel dedicated to Ubuntu support. This one is for Ubuntu Touch, the phone OS. :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> good idea go to off topic chat
<tgBot> <Pawangond> I have 2 Ubuntu cli based server on aws
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @UniversalSuperBox, Sorry that's why I was asking if anyone is free , so I can pm him
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Sorry won't do that now
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> go in here:
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> https://t.me/ubports_ot
<tgBot> <Alexander> @wayneoutthere I agree with you, but I think @Pawangond can do as he wishes and I had dual boot as well at the beginning, and now I have only Ubuntu!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Alexander, same. but no one told me I could leave windows forever, haha.
<tgBot> <Vijay> @Pawangond, If you are new first try with virtual machine which will allow you to emulate complete os.
<tgBot> gustavoarseniotkd was added by: gustavoarseniotkd
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @gustavoarseniotkd, Welcome!
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> I'm not good in English so I'll use a translator
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> We will have ubuntu touch 17.10, … And we'll have a ubuntu touch emulator for ubuntu desktop snap or deb to test the system for the computer, … the Future of Ubuntu touch had come to be marketed by the companies bq, Meizu and others
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks Dalton, Ubuntu:humanity
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #312: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/312/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1226: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1226/
<tgBot> <gustavoarseniotkd> Bring ubuntu phone to Brazil
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I am what I am because of who we all are
<tgBot> <Xorpad> that's what ubuntu means
<tgBot> <Jose Barakat> 👍🏼
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, where's my bot?????
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I want bot! I want bot!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Bring Bot back! Bring Bot Back
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/txB0xqPV/file_1515.mp4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, It was multiple votes no to only your vote yes. A good experiment, but the dissent went past my threshold.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> You'll regret this Durst!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Keep your ears on the next Audiocast
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Now you've messed with my Bot!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Coming soon... to a theatre near you
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milan Korecky, A real person saying hello is much more welcoming than a machine. It would be good though if the joiner could be brought up to speed without the encyclopedia being dished out to all of us every few minutes
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Y U NO LIKE BOT?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> BOT INNOCENT
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Maybe we could get a bot which locks their refrigerator until such time as their eye scan confirms that they have read all parts of the FAQ 😎
#ubports 2017-10-27
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #363: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/363/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1227: SUCCESS in 56 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1227/
<tgBot> Mh90p was added by: Mh90p
<tgBot> Etxazarreta was added by: Etxazarreta
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hi there, @Mh90p and @Etxazarreta !
<tgBot> <Etxazarreta> Hi @UniversalSuperBox, thanks for welcome.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Yeah it's better without the bot ^^
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #37: SUCCESS in 4.9 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/37/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #172: SUCCESS in 1.3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/172/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1228: SUCCESS in 0.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1228/
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @TheImpulson, Linux Mint doesn't even have OS version upgrades
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @Lorxu, who said that???? I did update from 18.1 to 18.2 recently.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Wow did that FINALLY change?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Every single time I checked that wasn't supported without reinstalling
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Last time you checked?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Half a year ago or so
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Unless I was given bad info back then. Haven't checked myself in ages because I don't trust the Mint team
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @Mohannes, This is bot ?🙄
<tgBot> <neothethird> I like the bot
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox, .
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @neothethird, +1
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @bhushanshah, Why is it been removed?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Idk
<tgBot> <Mohannes> The message was a bit long, I agree. But to remove such a friendly face.... harsh :)
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @UniversalSuperBox, I forgive you Dalton
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Gleb Lee 🇸🇨, agreed
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @vanyasem, So, let the people take care of the people ?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Im looking to make some kind of starter package that newcomers can view and know the basics of the project. Any suggenstions, besides the so rudly killed welcome bot? #neverforget #wewillovercome #RIPbot
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Mohannes, jep
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> Is there a way to move contacts from the "Personal address book" to my gmail address book in UT? The contacts app defaults to saving contacts to "Personal" and once saved, there seem to be no way to edit this field.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #381: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/381/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1229: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1229/
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I want to change mixer_paths.xml file in N5, seems that its located under /android/system and /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs. Can I mount it writable like "sudo mount -o remount,rw /android/system"
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mohannes, 'Equipped and comfortable' sounds rather peculiar in English 🤔
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @Stereofont, Haha, tell that to @wayneoutthere. He went over it with his Canadian Spelling wizardry. ;)
<tgBot> <Mohannes> I agree with you Lionel, Canadian are weird :P
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mohannes, A private message with information would be the best use of a bot but that could result in the bot being banned for spamming. Telegram rules ought to recognise the need though?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Exactly my point. A personal and privat approach is the best thing to communicate and help newcomers. Unfortunately, we do not have time or  want to put in the effort to do this. Furhtermore, within a 1000 members strong group, newcomers often feel like anoutsider. I want to do something about it.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mohannes, 'Feeling at home and have all the information you need' sounds less like a fetish party 😎
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Was thinking on making a pdf/webpage/leaflet/handout/link so that the newcomer knows the basics.
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @Stereofont, whats wrong with that? haha
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Mohannes, An audiocast link?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> @Stereofont, Great idea! @wayneoutthere is it possible to make a newsdeks-like intro for newcomers?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Both ideas sound much better
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> compared to the bot
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If a bot was set up as a user it could send that in pm? doesn't matter too much if it gets banned?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Would that be possible?
<tgBot> <Mohannes> Would be awesome.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Maybe @flohack contacts can advise how to do that within the rules?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/next-steps-for-wayland-support/1122
<tgBot> <Nithin Padavu> (Photo, 2560x325) https://irc.ubports.com/8br6SlLP/file_1517.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> the first one (up) is better
<tgBot> <Nithin Padavu> is Stefano Verzegnassi on this channel?
<tgBot> <Nithin Padavu> i felt the top arrow is much sharper
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> because the seccond one (bottom) makes the text harder to read IMHO
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> not enouch space between the text
<tgBot> <Nithin Padavu> the one on the bottom is more smoother
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> but i kinda like better teh less sharper arrows in the second one (buttom)
<tgBot> <ebetonro> @popescu_sorin, +1
<tgBot> <Nithin Padavu> (Photo, 2560x500) https://irc.ubports.com/U7Bn20q2/file_1519.jpg
<tgBot> <Nithin Padavu> Now
<tgBot> <Nithin Padavu> the last one has more space but thinner arrows
<tgBot> <Nithin Padavu> actually i didn't change the space in the second one. i made the arrows thinner thats all
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> now it's better. the last one IMHO
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 1 or 3 are both ok
<tgBot> <Nithin Padavu> just felt that thinner arrows was closer to the rest of Ubuntu Touch inerface
<tgBot> <Nithin Padavu> interface*
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ok so.. 3 is teh best for me
<tgBot> <arudy> @Nithin Padavu, What with the 1 but less side padding?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> the problem with the first one is that any breadcrumb cell eats to much into the next
<tgBot> <arudy> That's why i suggest a mockup try with a little but less padding (but without much hope)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :D
<tgBot> <arudy> @popescu_sorin, I like your new avatar ^^
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hehe it's from Rick and Morty
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> pickle rick!!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :))
<tgBot> <arudy> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/3XQRMbPX/file_1520.mp4
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yep :))
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Nithin Padavu, Yes, I'm here :)
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Thanks for the discussion, the third proposal is much better
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 845x410) https://irc.ubports.com/NHSTO5YG/file_1522.jpg Here's the test w/ real File Manager. … 1) arrow width: 2gu (current) … 2) arrow width: 1.5gu … 3) arrow width: 1gu
<tgBot> <arudy> @sverzegnassi, Ah, the in-situ mockup make the choice more clever 👍👌
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @sverzegnassi, Option 2.
<tgBot> <arudy> @samitormanen, I now think of the new option 3
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I think angle should match with other system and apps shape
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 3. option isnt bad either. First is too sharp..
<tgBot> <arudy> @samitormanen, True
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @sverzegnassi, For accessibility, 2 is better than 3. I speak as someone older …
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/10JLg9OR/file_1524.jpg
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Stereofont, Yes, that's the point. We can't reduce too much the width of those elements, as we need to support touch inputs as well
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I meant vision but that too
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> I might try to mix 2 and 3, reducing the width of the arrow, but keeping the overall width of the elements untouched
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Shallow angle gets interpreted as a straight line
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @sverzegnassi, +1
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> btw.. where is the actual hitbox?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/HXChyHK5/file_1526.jpg
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 720x105) https://irc.ubports.com/0yMZJo9l/file_1528.jpg
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> 😆
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> right, that's my main trouble with sharp arrows, it confuses the brain where the actual hitbox is
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> I was re-checking too, cause I wasn't sure 😂
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :))
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0Pkq2yEJ/file_1530.jpg Anyway, these are my last three proposals. Can't tweak the size of the arrow any further, let me know :)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 2 or 3 are both fine IMHO, maybe 3 more :P
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> 1 maybe it's a bit hard to touch
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> I'm for the third too, it's the one I would like to ship in the next development build
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Huh, btw, @popescu_sorin do you have any spare Meizu Pro 5 w/ Ubuntu?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> nope
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> only mx4
<tgBot> <arudy> @popescu_sorin, I would i've think that the right side of arrow would be part of hiybox of the left element, since the leftest item would be arrow less and the rightest item would have a parent less arrow
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Huh, ok. I hoped to find someone who could test me the fingerprint support in File Manager before releasing the testing build ^^
<tgBot> <arudy> @arudy, Do i make sens?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @arudy, mine is not the correnct one
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @sverzegnassi, @arudy this is the right one
<tgBot> <arudy> @popescu_sorin, Oh true. I didnt even zoomed the image's telegram thumbnail, didnt see the hitbox. Makes sens to me :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @sverzegnassi, I can
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #156: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/156/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1230: SUCCESS in 0.57 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1230/
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @Nithin Padavu, 2nd one is better
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Mohannes, people don't do that....
<tgBot> <Pawangond> It is less sharp and takes less space
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Also we can see complete location of file from that
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Mohannes, equipped with links. … comfortable with the group. … Feeling free to speak and equipped with tools. … Help me understand how to say that better and we will happily insert ;)
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @sverzegnassi, 1gu
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @Stereofont, What if you are in deep folder , and you can't see complete location
<tgBot> <lebron36> @sverzegnassi, 3 good
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Second one for me
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> 3 is for me
<tgBot> <Pawangond> 3 for me :)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, They were just kidding, but what do You think Wayne about the welcome audiocast link?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, already thinking and talking about it in marketing group...  something interesting for sure.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> we believe there should be a welcome bot, for now, but the text should be *extremely reduced*.  Working on this now.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Nevertheless it will promote to listen your all audiocast
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Would anyone be interested in joining a 'wecoming team'?  This is my idea... have a team of about 50 people who's only job is to simply welcome new people...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> My idea is basically a 'copy/paste' of the bot stuff but sent personally
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Ok, I think we have a clear winner. I'd say we can stop with the poll, so we don't spam this channel any further … Option 3 will be tested it in the next dev release, so we can see if it really works for everyone. Thank you all! :)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> And did you saw the link Popescu sent with the two windows in one screen?: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/next-steps-for-wayland-support/1122
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, It would have to be organized, timing, who when responsible
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> not really.  i'll explain in detail my idea once it's pieced togerther
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> OK
<tgBot> <Gabigol> Does anyone has a clue why OMGUBUNTU! does not post a thing about UBports? Is he hurt, in some way, with UBports? 😐
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @Gabigol, I don't know. But Joey seems interested in desktop. Likely UBports is mostly off his radar. Why not offer a guest post?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> It could be, and in the past I thought he was engaged
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Ubuntu touch could one of the best smartphone OS in near future 😊
<tgBot> <garrogarri> Fixing this before android could be a good point IMO https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/303
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @garrogarri, Yup
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Hello guys! I left Nexus 5 in standby with Ubuntu at 3% battery. After half an hour I find it at 11% ... Explanations? (without charging)
<tgBot> <sk8higher> magic✨
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @GiovanniStaiano, New Ut feature 😊
<tgBot> <sk8higher> lol, maybe bug
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/lKGSYE1J/file_1531
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> Now 12%
<tgBot> <sk8higher> ugh
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @sk8higher, Maybe battery is degrading
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @GiovanniStaiano, Ubuntu power XD😂
<tgBot> <sk8higher> (Sticker, 512x92) https://irc.ubports.com/FnY10hVf/file_1532
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> There were battery bugs in past but got fixed I u think. Maybe it's the children of the father bug
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Lol
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> If you can maybe report it
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> If other people find that problem too it will be looked at
<tgBot> <GiovanniStaiano> How can I report it?
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @UniversalSuperBox ^^
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/ has everything you'll need!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, good thing that redirects.
<tgBot> dipantan was added by: dipantan
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome @dipantan
<tgBot> <dipantan> @bastos777, Thank You
<tgBot> <sambuccid> Hi Dipantan Chakraborty and welcome to the UBports Supergroup. I am reaching-out to you so you are able to get set-up rather quickly. … - If you have any questions please ask them directly in this group :). … - Most of your basic answers can be found at www.ubports.com. … - For FAQ please visit https://ubports.com/page/frequently-asked-questions. … - Looking for a way to participate or contribute within development/marketing or in any way? C
<tgBot> … - Looking for a press package of spokesperson? Contact @mohannes … - For any other question, remark or just a basic cosy conversation, @mohannes is your guy :) … Hopefully you will have a great time in this UBports Supergroup, a huge and still growing group of Ubuntu Touch fans, participants and developers all together. … Have a nice day!
<tgBot> Victor was added by: Victor
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> hello Victor
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Victor  welcome to ubports :)
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Hi victor and welcome to the UBports Supergroup. I am reaching-out to you so you are able to get set-up rather quickly. … - If you have any questions please ask them directly in this group :). … - Most of your basic answers can be found at www.ubports.com. … - For FAQ please visit https://ubports.com/page/frequently-asked-questions. … - Looking for a way to participate or contribute within development/marketing or in any way? Contact @mohann
<tgBot> for a press package of spokesperson? Contact @mohannes … - For any other question, remark or just a basic cosy conversation, @mohannes is your guy :) … Hopefully you will have a great time in this UBports Supergroup, a huge and still growing group of Ubuntu Touch fans, participants and developers all together. … Have a nice day!
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Poor @Mohannes 😅
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Lol I copied from above😂
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @Pawangond, The reason to delete the bot was to not get this huge message. 😝
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> OK, so here is what we are working on to help with this situation.  We are planning on launching a First Responders team whose mission it is to PM new members with greetings and salutations.
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Okay I will send daily once in the morning
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @Crash_Burn, 🤣🤣
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> This will solve a couple issues.  Keep chatter off the main group while maintaing a consistant experience with new users.
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Instead of $name it will be Hello Newbies
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> We will be launching shortly and will be looking for anyone that would like to be a First Responder to help with this.
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @Pawangond, That can be done by a bot 😁
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not quite as human or friendly, though/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The ultimate goal is to show people that we're here to help and welcome them in, in the hopes that they will want to work with us at some point in return.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Once a new user joins, it will be the job of a First Responder to start up a conversation with new user and provide any help/guidance they might need.
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @Crash_Burn, Nice idea btw
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> We would like to create some common themes and a unified message to maintain brand image and success for UBports.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Crash_Burn, I can help.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Our community is incredible and super helpful.  So proud of all you guys.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> PM me with comments and interest.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Fix my tree for me and show your help. 😂
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @UniversalSuperBox, We might need to create a super ai whose goal is to help ubports and then the ai grows intelligent enough to make his human body and transform from only ai to a human being . And his sole purpose of existance is to greet people in the group and help newbies. 😁
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TheImpulson, Have you tried a chainsaw?
<tgBot> <Pawangond> And if anyone needs suggestions or anything , can pm me , I have super good choice😊
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/xuZW9Rxm/file_1533.mp4
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Z00L still gives me bootloops
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> 😶
<tgBot> <Pawangond> It's good it is giving you something and not taking away🙄
<tgBot> <mehmehmehmehmehmehmeh> @Pawangond, I liked the joke. but in seriousness It is taking away the time. 😁
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Would it be prudent to make some sort of 'Sudoku task force' for solving problems with making 16.04 running on 7.1? @vanyasem @TheImpulson?
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @UniversalSuperBox, Define Sudoku again as you did earlier but to me.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> er...
<tgBot> <Pawangond> Ubports runs on donation or there are sponsors or anything else
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You said you were getting boot loops?
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Yes. So?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> On what?
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Z00L
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Pawangond, https://ubports.com/page/sponsors shows how we're funded. :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TheImpulson, But what are you trying to run on it?
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Halium
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, just the reference rootfs? In that case, @halium is the place to be.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> I am there and I am told how to fix it too. I am just lazy to do a build and make it work. 🤐
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> I love Android more so I build ROM more.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> Z00L aka Asus Zenfone 2 Laser ?
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> Yes.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> cool
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> oh it's intel?
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> [ROM][7.1.2_r29][OFFICIAL][Z00T]  AospExtended ROM V4.6 [OMS/DUI] … https://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone-2-laser/development/rom-aospextended-rom-v4-5-t3659324
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> No Qcom
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @TheImpulson, This is one of my XDA thread.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> oh
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> :D
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/gTuL5eDk/file_1534.mp4
<tgBot> <Victor> Hi all :)
<tgBot> <Victor> I have some trouble installing ubport on my fairphone 2.
<tgBot> <Victor> I am using the ubport installer appimage on fedora. Most of the processus goes well, but when i put my phone into recovery mode, my laptop can't find it anymore
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does it boot to "ubports recovery"?
<tgBot> <Victor> "Adb device" prints nothing.
<tgBot> <Victor> Yes, it does
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you run `dmesg -w` and then plug in the device?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And let's see what prints out at the end
<ioioio> Hi, does Touch work nowadays with LTE in the US?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> On a device that supports US LTE bands, sure
<ioioio> So, there shouldn't be issues with my provider in the US?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If the device supports the bands for the network, yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's hardware support, not software
<ioioio> So, as long as I have a supported smartphone then it should work...I see. Thanks. Lots has changed
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right. The Nexus 5 is a generally good option if you need CDMA... at least I think the Nexus 5 has a CDMA radio
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I actually don't have one to test
<ioioio> K, thanks <3
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you get that running at all, Victor ?
<tgBot> <Victor> Yeah, sorry, got distracted in the worst possible moment
<tgBot> <Victor> I'm reinstalling right now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Victor, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgBot> <Victor> Yup, dmesg says the fairphone connects
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. Just one thing I'd want to try. One moment
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> `echo "0x2ae5" >> ~/.android/adb_usb.ini`
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> In a terminal
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then do `adb kill-server` and `adb devices` again
<tgBot> <Victor> "no such file or directory"
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. `mkdir ~/.android` first.
<tgBot> <Victor> yep, it worked
<tgBot> <Victor> Thank you :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, and now you're able to install too?
<tgBot> <Victor> It's installing. We'll see if it finishes
<tgBot> <Victor> I have crumy internet, it might take a while
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Crash_Burn, According to the rules an unauthorised pm = spam. Sending a pm to ask if it us okay to send a pm = spam 😂
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> sudo export send-pm_if_user_allows := true
<tgBot> <Victor> Okay, the installation worked. I now have a ubuntu devcie and it gorgeous :)
<tgBot> <Victor> Thank you
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yay! files bug
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/e8GJ2uuh/file_1535.mp4
<tgBot> <Victor> Is the openStore supposed to be the place I get apps ?
<tgBot> <Victor> I get pure white. Nothing in the store :(
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> Victor you need an active internet connection
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> for the store to work
<tgBot> <Victor> Well, I'm connected to wifi
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> check in the browser if it actually works :D
<tgBot> <Victor> yes, i can browse the internet
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Victor, restart open store or better restart the phone after first boot.
<tgBot> <Victor> Done multple times already :(
<tgBot> <bastos777> I have the same issue. Sometimes I have to restart the apps to get them running
<tgBot> <bastos777> Especially internet related apps.
<tgBot> <UlrikeSoltau> I had that too, it got the tip to
<tgBot> <Victor> Doesn't work for me.  I'm going to try using  VPN. Maybe I'm in the wrong country
<tgBot> <Victor> Ok, the problem was hat the phone though it was january 1970
<tgBot> <Victor> classic
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> It is. Ubuntu Store will be dismissed by the end of the year
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Victor , which version of UT did you install? 16.04?
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> OpenStore uses HTTPS, does not work with wrong date in system
<tgBot> <Victor> Yes. I am getting the blue screen bug with the other versions
<tgBot> <Victor> Yes, It's working now :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. Just tried to reproduce your error, Victor, but couldn't
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> By that I mean, I stood up a fresh install of Fedora and tried to use the AppImage to install UBports on my FP2. Worked flawlessly. :(
<tgBot> <Victor> Ok weird. Anything I can do to help ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which version of Fedora are you using?
<tgBot> <Victor> 26
<tgBot> <Victor> up to date and everything
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you have adb installed prior to trying it out?
<tgBot> <Victor> Can't remember. I tried installing 1 or 2 months ago and got the blue screen bug
<tgBot> <Victor> I might have messed up my adb now that you mention it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe that's what happened. I'll keep it in mind for next time.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well... now I have an install of Fedora.
<tgBot> <Victor> Hehe, sorry :P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not a problem! I needed to get the ol' convertible going anyway
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> (Sticker, 357x512) https://irc.ubports.com/7s06DZ4n/file_1536.webp
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, we need to chill out here.  Picture this, you're at a cocktail party and you don't know *anyone*.  There are 900 people in the room.  Will you be angry if the nice person walks up and says 'May I show you where the buffet table is?" Or, 'May I take you to the group of people who like weather and sports?"  No, you will be very happy and feel good.  So this is not spam.   New rule book.
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> I can install java normally?
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> I want to use i2p router anybody tried?
<xorpad> on ubuntu touch?
<xorpad> you'd need to get openjdk-8 running
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Marty you're better off trying to get i2pd running
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's less mature than the java implementation but it's better suited for a mobile device
<tgBot> <Xorpad> i2pd is a c++ implementation made by mostly psi
<xorpad> psi says i2pd depends on libssl and boost... so that should be an easy port
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> So how is the way to install? I dont understand. If i try to add the i2pr repository, i get a command not foud message xD
<tgBot> <Xorpad> you would have to compile the dependencies and i2pd and then staticly link them launch the it via the terminal
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's not ready to go, you'd be building it from sources
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @Marty McFly, With Libertine probably
<tgBot> <Xorpad> keep in mind the i2p java router eats a lot of cpu and ram
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it will be even more power hungry when it has to fall back to java after realizing it can't use it's x86 assembly optimizations
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Ye okay so i would like to try the c++ version. I dont know exactly how compiling is done do you have tutorials for this? I can compile on my tower system and then upload or i need to work on phone? Thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, I don't disagree at all. Telegram seems to have some odd ideas though
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #313: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/313/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1231: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1231/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Don't just sit there, sit on the edge of your seats!  … Only  a few hours left until the next Community Update! … https://www.youtube.com/watch?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=UBports+Update%3A&v=O307UePqokY#&ytbChannel=null
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, we've got something cool starting here. Probably we'll announce it... somehow.  maybe i'll send it to community update
<tgBot> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, Few hours, 17 hours, no difference! :D
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I've already bitten my fingernails off waiting.  Will you be on, Jan?  If so, the internet will break down from the traffic!
<tgBot> <neothethird> Yep
<tgBot> <neothethird> Internet is working again, so it's not a problem
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> nice!  I'll have to get logged in first so that I get some bandwidth.  A
#ubports 2017-10-28
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #364: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/364/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1232: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1232/
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Any idea how I can solve this … ```dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/32011/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.``` … ?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @nfsprodriver regarding app devel in Utouch or something else ?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> I'm on xenial and have that problem with clock apps.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> some info there, with a work around seems to be : https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=732209
<ubot5> Debian bug 732209 in libpam-systemd "unable to create file '/run/user/1000/dconf/user': Permission denied" [Important,Open]
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Yep, thanks! Working through it...
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Hm, can't fix it. This is an important basic thing need to be fixed in xenial. Maybe it's related to the kernel/boot image?
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #38: SUCCESS in 4.3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/38/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #173: SUCCESS in 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/173/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1233: SUCCESS in 1 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1233/
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #382: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/382/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1234: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1234/
<tgBot> <delijati> @mariogrip has ubports plans to go to fosdem 2018? Good place to show ubports progress
<knightdx> hi all anyone active?
<tgBot> Terry Autwell was added by: Terry Autwell
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Hi all
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Anyone available that can give me some info to porting this to a non nexus device? Well non aosp i guess. Ive got a lg stylo 3 plus i wanted to try and port it to
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Terry Autwell, Good morning Terry and welcome
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Good morning to you as well Lionelb :)
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @Terry Autwell, I think you need to port halium first.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> But not sure.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> For now, that is way off the list. Proprietary stuff and memory are killer issues
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Halium?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Yes, with Halium you get a compatibility layer. So the range if phones is potentially much wider
<tgBot> <Stereofont> In experimental testing now and not with your phone. Six to twelve months maybe?
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Any way i can help? Or where could i start?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> If you want to play around with Ubuntu Touch you need a supported phone for now
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Depends on your skills
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Halium itself. Bsckporting from newer kernels. Bug-fixing. Probing hardware drivers. Writing apps.etc.
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Eh im willing to learn. Ive messed around programming for awhile just never known where to start trying to port a rom to a non nexus device. Ive got the vendor blobs for my phone
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Much easier to 'crack' a new phone if several are working with the same model. Is it Qualcomm?
<tgBot> <gostranger> @wayneoutthere, cool
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Terry Autwell, Have a look at halium.org and you can contact @Mohannes from the dev group
<tgBot> <gostranger> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/D6idIZoo/file_1537.mp4
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Yea it is
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Okay. Don't even try Mediatek
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> @bastos777, Thanks I'll do that
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Lol that bad?
<tgBot> <bastos777> But if you have the vendor blood maybe it is worth trying
<tgBot> <bastos777> *blobs
<tgBot> <Stereofont> It seems unlikely any others are looking at the LG so putting effort into Halium as a generic solution makes more sense. There is a group on here
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @bastos777, I liked the blood idea
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> I haven't see too much LG devices everyday running a custom ROM especially.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @Stereofont, +1
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Well I'd be willing to help out.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @TheImpulson, If Lineage are not there, forget it
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> @TheImpulson, Honestly what i see them running is Lineage these days
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @Stereofont, You just got answer
<tgBot> <Stereofont> So @Halium is a group on here
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> This phone has only been out a few months, they've got Lineage for the stylo 2 plus and they are very similar in specs
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Terry Autwell, You will void your warranty 😂
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Terry Autwell, There is the halium tg group. I would participate there . they will be happy if you contribute
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Lol wouldn't be the first time
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Hell i just unlocked the bootloader earlier and have twrp now. Cant unlock the BL for my moto tho sadly
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0co20usi/file_1538.mp4
<tgBot> <bastos777> @TheImpulson, The answer is: yeah! With lineage and vendor blobs (even without their blood) contribution and help is welcome
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> @bastos777, But blood helps tho right :p
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/re8FIdvB/file_1539.mp4
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Thinking about trying right port halium over in a day or so
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Terry Autwell, Ditto. Very annoying
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @Terry Autwell, moto are easy to unlock
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @TheImpulson, Not all. Some they don't give a code
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> @TheImpulson, The XT1609? Ive tried for about a week now and cant do it.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @Stereofont, I have unlocked surnia and osprey yet. Was wasy AF
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @Terry Autwell, surnia?
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> No harpia
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> SHould be easy. I have seen many guys with unlocked harpia
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> @TheImpulson, The XT1609 is the vzw variant
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @TheImpulson, Not all Surnia unfortunately. Plus this is going off topic…
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> The unlocked harpia is xt1603 if I'm not mistaken
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> @Stereofont, Ah sorry lol.
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Any idea why they stopped production of ubuntu touch in the first place?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Admin are very generous but it is crowded in here…
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Terry Autwell, Conspiracy theories v. Development was too slow v. IoT was more sexy
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> @Stereofont, Lol then personal opinion?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Terry Autwell, Plus they couldn't really decide if it was for enthusiasts or for consumers
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> Eh honestlly i think it would have been a niche thibg regardless. Linux is more popular now than it used to be but not to the point where people would have it on their phones. Eh thats my personal opinion anyway
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @Terry Autwell, https://forum.xda-developers.com/g4-play/development/root-autoinitroot-motorola-bootloader-t3639316
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> I want spam more.
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> 😜
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Terry Autwell, If they didn't know their target audience they didn't really have a plan…
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> @TheImpulson, Lol already did it. I tried to be smart and after getting root, flashing the twrp img to my recovery. Got a bootloop lol
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> @Stereofont, Thats true. At least linux is more mainstream now than it used to be though
<tgBot> <ritzth> Bozen, die Landeshauptstadt Südtirols, ist das Tor zum Süden. Die zweisprachige Stadt vereint die Kulturen und Traditionen Italiens und Österreichs auf ganz besondere Weise.
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @Terry Autwell, Your kernel version ?
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> 3.18.31
<tgBot> <Terry Autwell> ?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/3kvdv9/samsung-upcycling-galaxy-s5-bitcoin-mining-rig … intresting, this could help us
<tgBot> <jakko> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/NSeIdyWX/file_1541.jpg Thx @neothethird  for the stickers...they arrived very quick!
<tgBot> <gouchi> @TronFourtyTwo, Interesting they have a website https://galaxyupcycling.github.io
<tgBot> <harishsays> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/OInxtFQ5/file_1542
<tgBot> <gouchi> actually they said you can put the os you want and they will open source the "upcycling software"
<tgBot> <gouchi> https://youtu.be/J1bK3TxdMeI?t=1328
<tgBot> <jakko> Hmmmm is this a good thing? That a company like Samsung is coming with this? You are depending on Samsung...
<tgBot> haze eskawe was added by: haze eskawe
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Where can I get the stickers?
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> @nfsprodriver, @stickersChannel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @nfsprodriver, If you want a certain pack that you see in chat, you can click on the sticker that you want
<tgBot> <jakko> @UniversalSuperBox, 😂
<tgBot> <jakko> @nfsprodriver, I have test the OPO 1 for the OTA-2, as a thank i get those stickers...
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hello haze and welcome!  I'm going to send you a quick message on the side to make sure you have a few excellent tools to get you going.  Just wanted to let you know so you know who I am when I send it. :)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @jakko, I want stickers too. Where i can order those?
<tgBot> <jakko> @samitormanen, PM @neothethird @UniversalSuperBox ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @samitormanen, you can donate $15 on the Patreon page
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and stickers come as a reward
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ok. Thanks!
<tgBot> <vanyasem> patreon.com/ubports
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you are welcome
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. That's what I get for not reading the backlog. 😂
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #157: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/157/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1235: SUCCESS in 0.55 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1235/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @bastos777, lol...
<tgBot> <el_namor> @samitormanen, Well for me it happens often. :( About once a day. … I am flashing right now another system. :(
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Good afternoon everyone! I'm going to install Ubuntu Touch on my OnePlus One and I have some questions about the performance😊 … 1. There is a "known bugs" page? … 2. How about the battery life? … 3. There is a Spotify? Unofficial app or webapp or something like that … Thank you very much! ❤️
<tgBot> <samitormanen> 3. CuteSpotify in Openstore does the job well.
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @samitormanen, Is there country restrictions ?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I don't know.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @haze eskawe, welcome!
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @samitormanen, Really? 👍 Thank you
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @SergioSRM, I know a few peopel could answer this for you but they are probably sleeping.  I wish I could help and thanks for the patience.  There are definitely a few bugs, but the camera was recently fixed and it's 'working' but definitely not easy for daily driver from what I have heard.
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @SergioSRM, 3. https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.mikeasoft.cutespotify … "Please note, a Spotify premium account is required to make use of this app."
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @SergioSRM, every app has a repository of some kind (usually on GitHub, rarely on GitLab). there is a dedicated issues page. … for Ubuntu Touch issues visit this link: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Joe said 'just add search term 'bacon' to this and it should work
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @wayneoutthere, i am not asleep :D
<tgBot> <jakko> I have An bacon device
<tgBot> <jakko> @SergioSRM, Battery life: there are days when the battery is draining...  … Camera is running very well
<tgBot> <jakko> @jakko, Edit on battery life, the battery is draining very fast. I have test the wifi wireless display with a miracast, on my tv it was very unsharp... Sadly
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Is there some docs about how Ubuntu Touch and Android are joined together? Partitions, filesystems etc..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I am wondering about "/android/system" and "/var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/system" folders. There are same files in both of them..
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Yeah they are bind mounted
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @wayneoutthere, Thank you! I hope I can help with bug report or something like that😊
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @bhushanshah What is bind mount? If I want to change some file in those folders, can I remount it rw and modify it?
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @j2g2rp, Mine one is premium👍
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> i never used spotify 😆
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @SergioSRM, it's above the git hub
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @samitormanen, bind mount is basically one directory mounted at different place
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @vanyasem, I will take a look! Thank you! ☺️
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> If you want to modify anything in /system you need to modify /var/lib/lxc/android/system.img
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ok. Can I do it straight from phone over adb shell? Sorry my stipid questions 😳
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @jakko, Always? So the battery life is like hours?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> You can reboot into recovery, mount /data/system.img to say /a, and then mount /a/var/lib/lxc/android/.. to somewhere
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> What do you want to achieve though.. I am curious
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Sounds a bit difficult for me. I just wanted try to fix bluetooth sound problems by editing mixer_paths.xml.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Maybe, @mariogrip knows how to remount /system rw
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Someone could write a guide in wiki..
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @samitormanen, we need a captain of documentation.  Who will volunteer?  I"m actually not joking
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> there are lots of people who can write but they need one bite at a time... editors too.
<tgBot> <jakko> @SergioSRM, Yes...4-6hours.
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @jakko, 😱😱😱
<tgBot> <jakko> @SergioSRM, That's nu experience.... You can test IT on your ownn device
<tgBot> <jakko> That's my experience...
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Yep! I will! 😊 I appreciate your sincerity
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @vanyasem, When does they are planned to be sent ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i don't know :)
<tgBot> <jakko> @Ern_st, When the Pidgin is back from his holiday..😂
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Anyway i prefere receiving xenial than a sticker ^^
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip should we update the status info on xenial prealpha milestone?
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Hi again! I was checking Ubports wiki and the App Development section links redirect you to docs.ubuntu... and the page doesn't exist
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> (Photo, 968x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Slg9rujR/file_1544.jpg
<tgBot> <vanyasem> replace md with html
<tgBot> <vanyasem> in the URL
<tgBot> <vanyasem> readthedocs is broken
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> @vanyasem, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/clickable.html … Where? 😔
<tgBot> <vanyasem> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html
<tgBot> <vanyasem> here's a link to docs
<tgBot> <vanyasem> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/236/guide-set-up-a-clickable-working-environment-inside-a-lxc-contiainer
<tgBot> <vanyasem> and read that to learn how to set up clickable
<tgBot> <SergioSRM> Thank you very much! 😘
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i've chewed off all my toenails now waiting in anticipation of the Community Update.  How much longer?  The crowds are lining up.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Pre-sale tickets?
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^ I got a few VIP tickets on black market for you
<tgBot> <Flohack> Guys anyone with #ubports N5 and #cdma network?
<tgBot> <h4888> @wayneoutthere, were you in the circus previously? chewing off toenails requires some serious flexibility
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @h4888, just a metaphor,don not be scared  😱
<tgBot> <Jens> Hi im new here. Just tried to flash my new fairphone 2 (Android 6) with Ubuntu Touch using magic-device-tool. Everything went smoothly until I was asked to go into Recovery Mode. Instead of seeing ubports Recovery on the screen, i the famous blue screen. Is there any hope, or did I just waste 520€?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> The device is not broken because the recovery doesn't work. You will always be able to fix it in fastboot
<tgBot> <Jens> Good news. How is this done? I'm not too terminal savvy .
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Hi all. For the first time in a long long time back to see a community update live. :))
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @Jens, Better wait for someone who installed Ubuntu Touch once :) I'm not familiar with it's install process
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Jens, Hey, did the UBports Installer not work for you?
<tgBot> <Jens> Tried Magic device Tool first, because I found a Youtube Video by Marius Quabeck and it looked fairly easy.
<tgBot> <ebetonro> Jens if you tried to install it with magic-device-tool you should asc in their channel maybe Marius Quabeck can help you magicdevicetool.com/telegram
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> MDT will only install the Stable channel, which doesn't work with the new Fairphone
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Here: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases … When you get the option, install either RC or Devel.
<tgBot> <bastos777> Jens, you have not wasted your money. Ubuntu Touch on #FP2 is great. The blue screen error is fixed AFAIK. But the magic device tool is no longer supporting us
<tgBot> <bastos777> Take rc. Works for me very good
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @h4888, i'm skilled in a few important categories...
<tgBot> <bastos777> You can join our #FP2 group on telegram https://web.telegram.org/#/im?p=g156895138
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> why does countdown stop on the Community UPdate page. Last check it was 67 minuts and now seems no countdown
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because the call has started but isn't live. Silly thing.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> they don't have a 'show public we're not live yet' function?  lame
<tgBot> <Jens> @bastos777, Hi Sebastian. Was könnte man jetzt machen?
<tgBot> <Jens> Hi Sebastian, How can we proceed from here?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yeweeeeeee haw!!!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ride em!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> We are live!  Yay
<WLBI> :-))
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> calm down jan!!
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O307UePqokY
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> ^^ live
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oooo-boon-tooo
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> slight angle works.
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> 5.9!!!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> 👋👍🤘
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> That is awesome!  I just found it :)  I was bummed that there was no tactile feedback for keyboard
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> but now I'm blown away
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> send that to the newsdesk.  not sure i even get it.  ha
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> YES!!  I'm loving it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i just found out you can put emojis in the keyboard! dope!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 662x259) https://irc.ubports.com/eNTxzcR7/file_1546.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> uh
<tgBot> <Pawangond> @popescu_sorin, Join it's live
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, snaps :D
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/wAEo0mKN/file_1547
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> cannon nickels :(
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Family Event
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 2428x2157) https://irc.ubports.com/RqTnr6mp/file_1548.jpg
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> 🤙👏
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0FIvkkfZ/file_1550.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> haha thanks
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> You are on TV!  That makes you a sort of hero... along with Dora the Explorer!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/yvVamiUo/file_1552.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Pls help my cat is being cute
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> |Grass is Greener on the Xenial Side" - Marius
<tgBot> <Flohack> But we will walk up the stairs, not run them up ^^
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> ohh.. this will be exciting
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> already started breaking stuff!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> did you say google, jan?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Boooo... its like Linux on Windows
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> at least you say ubuntu right
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> just rip off the band-aide and go full linux...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sweeet
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> at least we are having fun!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ship it!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> highest bidder?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hahaha
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> LOL
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> let's all move our eyes closer
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> The Grass Just Got Greener!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> return = enter
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> right middel side of keyboard
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> my face is like 6 inches from my screen
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> lol
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Can we test 5.9.1 from the repo?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> The clock app has dconf restrictions.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sweet awesomeness
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> exactly
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> we are mesmerized
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> anyone with future foresight should be excited
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it's great, buddy.  nice work
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> does this mean convergence 'is alive'
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip how are Xenial docs going? also, when will OP3/OP5 device trees be available?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> can we get the Ubuntu app store app replaced with Openstore?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Humans!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> or Replicants
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> UBFR
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> First Responders
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Will Atwood
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, http://repo.ubports.com/dists/xenial_-_qt59/
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Wayne re-wrote the rule book
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Hey anyone on IRC can report spam in #halium to freemode ops?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> like the Wal-Mart greeters
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> not bad ;)
<tgBot> <jakko> can i ask marius an question about miracast and OPO 1?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @jakko, sure
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> high five
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> We can just overwrite the exsiting packages? Which update command should we use?
<WLBI> Is there also a 16.04 image for the tablet M10 FHD?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Nailed it!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 680x280) https://irc.ubports.com/AJ7BbDTB/file_1554.jpg 10/10 Hangouts
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, install ubuntu remove solus
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, will document it after the q/a
<tgBot> <jakko> @mariogrip are you using your opo device with miracast on your tv/monitor, when i connect my device trough mircast on my tv...my desktop is very unsharp?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip, Best man! 😆
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> we are planning a poll for apps
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> survey coming soon
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @jakko, I use it with both my monitor and tv, it looks perfect for me (using the ms wireless display adaptart v2)
<tgBot> <jakko> @mariogrip okay i orderd one trought alieexpres..
<tgBot> <Flohack> @WLBI, Sorry, not now, but chances are high that it will get created soon ;)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> ok, thanks for answering that for me
<WLBI> @Flohack: thanks for this information
<tgBot> <jakko> @mariogrip i'll see what kind off mircasy i have :)
<tgBot> <jakko> @mariogrip i have an mirascreen G2
<tgBot> <jakko> @mariogrip maybe it is not usable, i'll get another one ;)
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Yeah!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Keep growing UBports
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @mariogrip is community update off?
<tgBot> <neothethird> @bhushanshah, no, still going
<tgBot> <neothethird> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O307UePqokY
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Uh okay
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Crash_Burn, ❤
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> my daughters liked your cat dalton
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I also like her
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The cat
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> @UniversalSuperBox, 😂😂😂
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> feature the cat
<tgBot> <F_P_S> @Flohack, Hi. Another question: I also have an M10 FHD which is running the original 15.04 version: how different is the frieza image from ubports from the original one?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @F_P_S, Not so much on the low level, but you will benefit from updates on the root filesystem and the apps. So I can only recommend to change to UBports ;)
<tgBot> <F_P_S> @Flohack, OK. I'll give it a try when I find some spare time for it. Thanks a lot!
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, lol?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, remember, I have girls waiting in line
<tgBot> <vanyasem> for Sudoku images
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @vanyasem, http://ci.ubports.com/job/xenial-7.1-caf-sudoku-rootfs/
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, she wants a ready system.img for OP3 :)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip, I have that running on HTC 10 right now
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @mariogrip  😂
<tgBot> <vanyasem> "yes yes yes docs docs docs" Marius
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, Should have just left it like that.
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @PhoenixLandPirate, 😻
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> headdesk
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @UniversalSuperBox, It's ok
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Jan looks tired. @mariogrip send him some Monsters, so he won't need to sleep 😄
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> B UNS????
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Marius mjust be a baker.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @vanyasem, "He always sleeps"
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I want some.monster
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hahahaah
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> boooon
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> SUPER LOL
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> But I don't want my device to be as open as a monster after I've drunk it
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> You're a bun too
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> A bunny? :)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> You bunny too :3
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Srop
<tgBot> <jakko> aaaah the netherlands..
<tgBot> <jakko> very nice ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Brrrreda!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 512x492) https://irc.ubports.com/uJJ9zGJr/file_1555
<tgBot> <jakko> the placeto be ;)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Jan after the qa
<tgBot> <jakko> hahhaa
<tgBot> <vanyasem> esk eet ti iit
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 390x512) https://irc.ubports.com/dPaKbY0A/file_1556
<tgBot> <jakko> utrecht ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> ÜÜÜtrrecht
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yiiikes
<tgBot> <jakko> @neothethird sleep on the perron
<tgBot> <jakko> @neothethird the are say plz go away!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hahahah
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> awesome moment in ubuntu
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 512x434) https://irc.ubports.com/vwl00KsG/file_1557
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Marius when will this bug be fixed?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0dWhPAjE/file_1558.webp
<tgBot> (I-Am I-Am) was added by: (I-Am I-Am)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Android tablet doesnt like this Community update, it keeps disconnecting. Ubports powered N5 streams very nice 😎
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> "Slap the like button" - Marius
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @neothethird good night
<tgBot> <sk8higher> @(I-Am I-Am), hello
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Gnight @neothethird
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/DiJ2Kd3t/file_1559
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> nice community updated, goodnight
<WLBI> great, thank you all.. :-)
<tgBot> <jakko> Thx for the great update!
<tgBot> <jakko> goodnight all!
<tgBot> <jakko> 😊
<tgBot> <TheImpulson> good night
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Great update
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thanks a lot
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> anyway to track battery draining in E4.5 devel?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> 50% in 12 hours almost without use
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> hum, I'm thinking that maybe owncloud app could be stucked. I don't say anything yet
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> @j2g2rp, You might have a process consuming more CPU than usual. Does a reboot fix it? Go to adb shell and see what top is telling you before and after
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> On my N5 it's upstart (5%).
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Flohack, I'll check. Thx Florian
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @j2g2rp, Could it be the battery app giving a false reading?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #314: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/314/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1236: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1236/
<tgBot> <Jens> @bastos777, Thanks for your hints. I'M just glad I didn't kill the phone. It's the first time I tried to flash a Phone und I'm not too familiar with the procedure. I'm a Linux User for 2 years now, but not too comfortable with the Terminal..so have patience on me.😊 … The next couple of days it's Family time, so #FP2 Restauration has to wait, but when I'm on it I let you know .
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Jens, If you want, we could go to private messaging. But I am going to bed now. So for the time being try to install your #FP2 with the ubports installer you can find here: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases
<tgBot> <bastos777> But pleas chose the rc channel, not the stable or devel. Developed is not for daily use and stable is not working on the new fp2
<tgBot> <Jens> Great, and thanks again 👍
<tgBot> <ebetonro> guys an ideea
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I just installed ubports installer snap version and at the end I get this message: ubports-installer 0.1.7-beta from 'mariogrip' installed
<tgBot> <ebetonro> shouldn't better been from uBports and not mariogrip ?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> again this is an ideea
<tgBot> <ebetonro> :))
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Beta..
<tgBot> <jacobmdekker> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Wx01e0W1/file_1560.webp
<tgBot> <ebetonro> That is why I did say it is an ideea
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> Adding a timer to the clock-app any ideas aboutthe UI :  https://youtu.be/DSiA5W9iX3c ?
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> Or UX... :)
<tgBot> <Marty McFly> Button for high up minute and hours
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> high up? to increase?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> yes
<tgBot> <ebetonro> It is a damn good ideea
<tgBot> <Eranuzan> so you can delay a runing timer?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> delay/add time same thing
<usuck_> bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test
<usuck_> bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test
<usuck_> bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test
<usuck_> bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test
<usuck_> bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test
<usuck_> bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test bot fag test
<tgBot> <ebetonro> stpo spaming
<Mhanz> lol, u got shitstormed
<UniSuperBox> He's been doing it all day
<Mhanz> Lol
<tgBot> <ebetonro> damn it
<Mhanz> I'm just verifyin if it works hehe ^^
<Mhanz> and it worked :O
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Anyone testing qt5.9 on xenial build?
#ubports 2017-10-29
<cnt> u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED
<cnt> u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED
<cnt> u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED
<cnt> u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED
<cooont> u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED
<cooont> u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED u_got_SH1TSTORMED
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #365: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/365/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1237: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1237/
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> time zone test
<tgBot> <KiritoDX> amyome know how to extract a device tree from a lineage os rom? it was an experimental build and the guy isnt going to work on it anymore
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #366: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/366/
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> haha, ci also changes time zone
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1238: SUCCESS in 59 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1238/
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #39: SUCCESS in 3.8 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/39/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #174: SUCCESS in 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/174/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1239: SUCCESS in 0.65 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1239/
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #383: SUCCESS in 14 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/383/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1240: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1240/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @nfsprodriver, M10 worked fine on devel
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hi guys again from telegram app in supergroup mode ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Can someone quote me please I need to test smth
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Hmm. Installed apps in OpenStore appear in reverse alphabetical order
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I am quoting
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack Hi Flo
<tgBot> <Flohack> No youre not quoting ME ^^
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Flohack, hi flo
<tgBot> <Flohack> Thx
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Flohack, Hi
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @flohack ME
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol
<tgBot> <Flohack> Okay so quoting seems to work now (maybe)
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Flohack, are you sure?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack good work
<tgBot> <Flohack> @j2g2rp, Not sure
<tgBot> <Flohack> So what I do with "Every sent messages is duplicated"
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Flohack, anyway two of two it's a good rate
<tgBot> <Flohack> I hate this. Suddenly in channels I dont get the message ID of my own sent messages back
<tgBot> <Flohack> So the temporary message created before sending is not deleted
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Draft?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Not really the drafe
<tgBot> <Flohack> But the pending message before its in the sending
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its created so you can see the message and the little stopwatch
<tgBot> <Flohack> then, when sending was successful, its being overwritten with the serverside message
<tgBot> <Flohack> But this can only happen when I get a useful message ID from the server ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> But alas its 0
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, Except compass and podbird, which commence with an invisible 'V' 😲
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Stereofont, and flas, wordreference, webtelegram
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milan Korecky, They are V too?
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> @Flohack, looks problematic. Useful message ID is when it's the same ID that app used temporaly'
<tgBot> <j2g2rp> ?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @j2g2rp, where do you see the invisible "V" ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @j2g2rp, Well telegram is special. In more detail I give a temporary ID, which is overwritten by the server somehow. The interesting part is the protocol defines a id on every api request sent, and this id is matching in the reply. SO I got "yes message was sent successfully", but the new ID is 0. Then, a few seconds later, the message is announced via the push notifications ^^
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milan Korecky, I don't see it. It is invisible 😂. They sort between U and W
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Stereofont, than I confirm
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> all this apps are together with podbird and compass
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milan Korecky, Could be apps from UbuntuStore are assigned invisible V to distinguish?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Z to A doesn't matter much but sequence does
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I do not think so, all this apps are available in openstore
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Calendar and Calculator are both sorted as C
<tgBot> <Stereofont> podbird and compass have lower case first letter. uMatriks and uAdblock work fine though. Spanish keyboard issue? ?
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> what are this the lowercase app names?
<tgBot> fweiand was added by: fweiand
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> in opt click.ubuntu.com everything in ordnung, so this is not  the problem
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Hello @fweiand and welcome! … I'm going to send you a quick message on the side to make sure you have a few excellent tools to get you going.  … Just wanted to let you know so you know who I am when I send it. :)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Milan Korecky, Calendar, Calculator but compass
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Dekko, Vulgry but podbird
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> We should ask and send this to OpenStore telegram group, can you do so @Stereofont , please
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I thought you are also there, I will do, do not worry
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Stereofont , i have sent you thet Link to openstore, if you want to get in
<tgBot> DoctorErdem was added by: DoctorErdem
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, Hi florian. How is everything going with telegram?
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome @DoctorErdem
<tgBot> <DoctorErdem> Thanks
<tgBot> <DoctorErdem> Ubports ubuntu touch is good project
<tgBot> <DoctorErdem> Ä°nteresting
<tgBot> <DoctorErdem> What is this OS's future?
<tgBot> <DoctorErdem> Ubuntu youch is developing since a few years ago
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DoctorErdem, Canonical has stopped developing it, but this group and our devs is supporting it in a remarkable quality
<tgBot> <DoctorErdem> @bastos777, When we and everyone can use ubuntu touch?
<tgBot> <DoctorErdem> Ä°f I can help this development, I want help
<tgBot> <bastos777> So some devices are already supported to use Ubuntu touch as a daily device. You can find them at devices.ubports.com
<filifunk> I had saved a transcript of a chat I was having here....where does it save to?
<tgBot> <bastos777> And more to come once the halium.org project is ready.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DoctorErdem, Are you more a developer or more a user like me?
<tgBot> <DoctorErdem> More a user
<tgBot> <DoctorErdem> But Im learning
<tgBot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, You dont want to hear my opinion ^^
<tgBot> <ebetonro> 😱 @Flohack are you ok?
<tgBot> <bastos777> @DoctorErdem, Have a first look here https://ubports.com/page/get-involved
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, Hahaha I was just kidding. At least it seems like your are receiving my quotes!
<tgBot> <Flohack> Haha not really. Nearly raging up the walls. The complete code is f*cked now because telegram server decided to send non-unique message Ids in channels/supergroups
<tgBot> <Flohack> No Im writing from desktop
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @Flohack, 😿😿😿
<tgBot> <ebetonro> non-unique?
<tgBot> <ebetonro> non-unique in the same supergroup?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ebetonro, No, non-unique between channels, chats and dialogs
<tgBot> <Flohack> So I need a second selector to distinguish
<tgBot> <ebetonro> hmm maybe they are linked to the supergroup id
<tgBot> <Flohack> But this break everything. Cant add this to a QHash so easily ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ebetonro, yes
<tgBot> <ebetonro> just an ideea
<tgBot> <ebetonro> never look to that code
<tgBot> <ebetonro> I am in the point when getting back to the project so sorry if I am not to much of a help
<sBooky_sBammer> u_g0t_SHIITST0RMED!
<sBooky_sBammer> ANGERRR
<sBooky_sBammer> usuckkkk all
<sBooky_sBammer> android is the bestest
<sBooky_sBammer> eat it
<tgBot> <Flohack> np
<sBooky_sBammer> and cry
<sBooky_sBammer> nkk71 the best
<sBooky_sBammer> u_g0t_SHIITST0RMED!
<sBooky_sBammer> ANGERRR
<tgBot> <Flohack> And again I must say this is why I dont like IRC and bridges. There is no advantage in IRC except its pain in the ass...
<tgBot> <ebetonro> ohhh crap
<tgBot> <ebetonro> at this moment I tend to agry with you
<sBooky_sBammer> u_g0t_SHIITST0RMED!
<sBooky_sBammer> ANGERRR
<sBooky_sBammer> usuckkkk all
<sBooky_sBammer> android is the bestest
<sBooky_sBammer> eat it
<sBooky_sBammer> and cry
<sBooky_sBammer> nkk71 the best
<sBooky_sBammer> u_g0t_SHIITST0RMED!
<sBooky_sBammer> ANGERRR
<tgBot> <Lorxu> A proper bridge would let you easily kick/ban people
<sBooky_sBammer> u_g0t_SHIITST0RMED!
<sBooky_sBammer> ANGERRR
<sBooky_sBammer> usuckkkk all
<tgBot> <Flohack> Then he comes back with a new id/name/ip
<sBooky_sBammer> android is the bestest
<tgBot> <Flohack> this can go on endlessly
<sBooky_sBammer> eat it
<sBooky_sBammer> and cry
<sBooky_sBammer> nkk71 the best
<sBooky_sBammer> u_g0t_SHIITST0RMED!
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Implying people can't make new Telegram accounts just like that
<sBooky_sBammer> ANGERRR
<sBooky_sBammer> usuckkkk all
<sBooky_sBammer> android is the bestest
<sBooky_sBammer> eat it
<sBooky_sBammer> and cry
<sBooky_sBammer> nkk71 the best
<sBooky_sBammer> u_g0t_SHIITST0RMED!
<sBooky_sBammer> ANGERRR
<sBooky_sBammer> usuckkkk all
<sBooky_sBammer> android is the bestest
<sBooky_sBammer> eat it
<sBooky_sBammer> and cry
<sBooky_sBammer> nkk71 the best
<sBooky_sBammer> u_g0t_SHIITST0RMED!
<sBooky_sBammer> ANGERRR
<sBooky_sBammer> usuckkkk all
<sBooky_sBammer> u_g0t_SHIITST0RMED!
<sBooky_sBammer> ANGERRR
<sBooky_sBammer> usuckkkk all
<sBooky_sBammer> android is the bestest
<sBooky_sBammer> eat it
<sBooky_sBammer> and cry
<sBooky_sBammer> nkk71 the best
<PureTryOut[m]> a proper bridge also wouldn't look as horrible on the IRC side...
<UniSuperBox> There isn't a proper bridge
<PureTryOut[m]> sure there is, just probably not IRC based
<PureTryOut[m]> I'm talking to you guys through a Matrix <-> IRC bridge right now, doesn't look that ugly on IRC-side does it?
<sB0oky_sBammmer> _ohm:
<sB0oky_sBammmer> hid:
<sB0oky_sBammmer> _ohm:
<bshah> UniSuperBox: let, Sigyn handle it, so that guy get klined and can never come backc with that account
<bshah> (I *think* that's how it works..?)
<UniSuperBox> PureTryOut[m], the best option is the tchnics bridge, but it's causing bigger problems in #halium. :)
<sB0oky_sBammmer_> _ohm:
<sB0oky_sBammmer_> hid:
<sB0oky_sBammmer_> _ohm:
<PureTryOut[m]> why not use Matrix to bridge everything? the Matrix <-> Telegram bridge also looks better on Matrix/IRC side
<sB0oky_sBammmer_> hid:
 * PureTryOut[m] uploaded an image: Screenshot_2017-10-29_13-57-23.png (81KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/nGWcdnGWEznuikIejPTLgJsx>
<PureTryOut[m]> (actual virtual users for Telegram users)
<bshah> that's not iRC side though
<bshah> :)
<bshah> alright... I am going to enable +r here just like #halium, any objections?
<bshah> UniSuperBox: ^
<UniSuperBox> Do it
<PureTryOut[m]> bshah: sure but IRC side will look like I look to you guys now 😉
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #158: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/158/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1241: SUCCESS in 0.59 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1241/
<jcgruenhage> PureTryOut++
<jcgruenhage> Kick out tgBot and set up telematrix. That one isn't perfect either, but a lot better for sure.
<bshah> well.. any bridge doesn't help with spam situation
<PureTryOut[m]> of course, IRC for some reason has tons of spammers 😞
<jcgruenhage> That means only registered users can get in, right?
<PureTryOut[m]> with +r I think so yes
<PureTryOut[m]> which should help already, but it still wouldn't solve it entirely
<santeen> u_g0t_SHIITSTORMED!
<santeen> ANGERRRR
<santeen> usuckkkk all
<santeen> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<santeen> ANGER
<santeen> usuckkk all
<santeen> android is the bestest
<santeen> _ohm:
<bshah> fuk
<santeen> hid:
<santeen> nkk still 71 still the best
<santeen> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<santeen> ANGER
<maialino> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<maialino> ANGER
<maialino> usuckkk all
<maialino> android is the bestest
<maialino> _ohm:
<maialino> hid:
<maialino> nkk still 71 still the best
<maialino> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<maialino> ANGER
<maialino> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<maialino> i cannot stop this cuz you banned me at random, and that made me angerrrr
<maialino> ANGER
<maialino> usuckkk all
<maialino> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<maialino> i cannot stop this cuz you banned me at random, and that made me angerrrr
<maialino> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am stil angerrrrr
<maialino> usuckkk all
<PureTryOut[m]> ok this one is pretty bad
<maialino> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<maialino> i cannot stop this cuz you banned me at random, and that made me angerrrr
<maialino> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<maialino> i cannot stop this cuz you banned me at random, and that made me angerrrr
<UniSuperBox> PureTryOut[m], we've done about all we can short of whitelisting the channel.
<PureTryOut[m]> whitelisting the channel?
<UniSuperBox> yeah, like, manually allowing someone in or not. And nah.
<maialino> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<maialino> banned for havin written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<maialino> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<maialino> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<maialino> android is the bestest
<PureTryOut[m]> UniSuperBox: aah, yeah that's bad 😕
<maialino> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<maialino> banned for havin written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<maialino> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<maialino> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<maialino> banned for havin written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<maialino> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<maialino> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<eaterrr> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<eaterrr> banned for havin written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<eaterrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<eaterrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<eaterrr> android is the bestest
<eaterrr> _ohm:
<bshah> UniSuperBox: let Sigyn kill this guy..
<eaterrrrrrrr> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<eaterrrrrrrr> banned for havin written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<eaterrrrrrrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<eaterrrrrrrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<eaterrrrrrrr> android is the bestest
<eaterrrrrrrr> _ohm:
<eaterrrrrrrr> hid:
<eaterrrrrrrr> nkk still 71 still the best
<eaterrrrrrrr> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<eaterrrrrrrr> banned for havin written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<eaterrrrrrrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<eaterrrrrrrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<eaterrrrrrrr> android is the bestest
<eaterrrrrrrr> _ohm:
<eaterrrrrrrr> hid:
<eaterrrrrrrr> nkk still 71 still the best
<eaterrrrrrrr> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<eaterrrrrrrr> banned for havin written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<eaterrrrrrrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<eaterrrrrrrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<eaterrrrrrrr> android is the bestest
<eaterrrrrrrr> _ohm:
<eaterrrrrrrrr> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<eaterrrrrrrrr> banned for havin written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<eaterrrrrrrrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<eaterrrrrrrrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<eaterrrrrrrrr> android is the bestest
<bshah> evilniko: ^
<eaterrrrrrrrr> _ohm:
<evilniko> looking
<bshah> basically all +b in this channel is same user
<bshah> :(
<bshah> and same for #halium
<evilniko> bshah: ping me if something happens, i may be around for next couple of hours
<bshah> okay
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> banned for havin written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> android is the bestest
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> _ohm:
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> hid:
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> nkk still 71 still the best
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<PureTryOut[m]> evilniko: here he is again
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> banned for havin written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> android is the bestest
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> _ohm:
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> hid:
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> nkk still 71 still the best
<eate_rrrrrrrrr> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> banned for havin written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<dix_eate_errrrrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<dix_eate_errrrrr> android is the bestest
<dix_eate_errrrrr> _ohm:
<dix_eate_errrrrr> hid:
<dix_eate_errrrrr> nkk still 71 still the best
<dix_eate_errrrrr> u_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> yoy_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> banned for having written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<dix_eate_errrrrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<dix_eate_errrrrr> android is the bestest
<dix_eate_errrrrr> _ohm:
<dix_eate_errrrrr> hid:
<dix_eate_errrrrr> nkk still 71 still the best
<dix_eate_errrrrr> yoy_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> banned for having written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<dix_eate_errrrrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<dix_eate_errrrrr> android is the bestest
<dix_eate_errrrrr> _ohm:
<UniSuperBox> evilniko, still happening, in #halium too
<dix_eate_errrrrr> hid:
<dix_eate_errrrrr> nkk still 71 still the best
<dix_eate_errrrrr> yoy_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> banned for having written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<dix_eate_errrrrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<dix_eate_errrrrr> yoy_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> banned for having written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<dix_eate_errrrrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<dix_eate_errrrrr> android is the bestest
<dix_eate_errrrrr> _ohm:
<dix_eate_errrrrr> hid:
<dix_eate_errrrrr> nkk still 71 still the best
<dix_eate_errrrrr> yoy_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> banned for having written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<dix_eate_errrrrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<dix_eate_errrrrr> android is the bestest
<dix_eate_errrrrr> _ohm:
<dix_eate_errrrrr> hid:
<dix_eate_errrrrr> nkk still 71 still the best
<dix_eate_errrrrr> yoy_g0t_SHIITSTORRMED!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> banned for having written "eat less dix" while I have not. Shame on you!!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> I will stop when I will not be anger anymore, but now I am still angerrrrr
<dix_eate_errrrrr> and btw...I spent my time to create this bot ^^
<dix_eate_errrrrr> You got hacked
<dix_eate_errrrrr> Next time eat less dix!!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> Halium sux
<dix_eate_errrrrr> I am too pro
<dix_eate_errrrrr> android is the bestest
<dix_eate_errrrrr> You got hacked
<dix_eate_errrrrr> Next time eat less dix!!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> Halium sux
<dix_eate_errrrrr> I am too pro
<xorpad> did someone say he forgot his mask once and you got his ip?
<xorpad> I could use that IP for... stuff
<UniSuperBox> Nah, it's dynamic
<UniSuperBox> And let's not stoop to it's level
<UniSuperBox> its'
<xorpad> :(
<xorpad> okay
<xorpad> I'll just work on bullhead then
<dix_eate_errrrrr> You got hacked
<dix_eate_errrrrr> Next time eat less dix!!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> Halium sux
<dix_eate_errrrrr> I am too pro
<dix_eate_errrrrr> android is the bestest
<dix_eate_errrrrr> eat
<dix_eate_errrrrr> and cry
<dix_eate_errrrrr> nkk still 71 still the best
<dix_eate_errrrrr> You got hacked
<dix_eate_errrrrr> Next time eat less dix!!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> Halium sux
<dix_eate_errrrrr> I am too pro
<dix_eate_errrrrr> android is the bestest
<dix_eate_errrrrr> eat
<dix_eate_errrrrr> and cry
<dix_eate_errrrrr> nkk still 71 still the best
<dix_eate_errrrrr> You got hacked
<dix_eate_errrrrr> Next time eat less dix!!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> Halium sux
<dix_eate_errrrrr> I am too pro
<dix_eate_errrrrr> You got hacked
<dix_eate_errrrrr> Next time eat less dix!!
<dix_eate_errrrrr> Halium sux
<xorpad> omg that's nkk71?
<xorpad> that guys seems perfectly reasonable when I've talked to him, how can he be such a d-bag now?
<PureTryOut[m]> he might just be impersonating him to give him a bad name
<UniSuperBox> It's been many names. nkk, DeadSquirrel01, gigi, marco. Same person.
<cnt> Yoou got hacked
<cnt> Next_time eat less dix!!
<cnt> Halium sux
<cnt> I am too pro
<cnt> android is the bestest
<cnt> eat
<cnt> and cry
<cnt> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<cnt> Yoou got hacked
<cnt> Next_time eat less dix!!
<cnt> Halium sux
<cnt> I am too pro
<cnt> android is the bestest
<gkg> Yoou got hacked
<gkg> Next_time eat less dix!!
<gkg> Halium sux
<gkg> I am too pro
<gkg> android is the bestest
<gkg> eat
<gkg> and cry
<gkg> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<gkg> Yoou got hacked
<gkg> Next_time eat less dix!!
<gkg> Halium sux
<gkg> I am too pro
<gkg> android is the bestest
<gkg> eat
<gkg> and cry
<gkg> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<gkg> Yoou got hacked
<gkg> Next_time eat less dix!!
<gkg> Halium sux
<gkg> I am too pro
<gkg> Yoou got hacked
<gkg> Next_time eat less dix!!
<gkg> Halium sux
<gkg> I am too pro
<gkg> android is the bestest
<gkg> eat
<gkg> and cry
<gkg> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<gkg> Yoou got hacked
<gkg> Next_time eat less dix!!
<gkg> Halium sux
<gkg> I am too pro
<gkg> Yoou got hacked
<gkg> Next_time eat less dix!!
<gkg> Halium sux
<gkg> I am too pro
<gkg> android is the bestest
<gkg> eat
<gkg> and cry
<gkg> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<gkg> Yoou got hacked
<gkg> Next_time eat less dix!!
<gkg> Halium sux
<gkg> I am too pro
<gkg> android is the bestest
<gkg> eat
<gkg> and cry
<gkg> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<gkg> Yoou got hacked
<gkg> Next_time eat less dix!!
<gkg> Halium sux
<gkg> Yoou got hacked
<gkg> Next_time eat less dix!!
<gkg> Halium sux
<gkg> I am too pro
<gkg> android is the bestest
<gkg> eat
<gkg> and cry
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #315: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/315/
<gkg> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<gkg> Yoou got hacked
<gkg> Next_time eat less dix!!
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1242: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1242/
<eaat> Yoou got hacked
<eaat> Next_time eat less dix!!
<eaat> Halium sux
<eaat> I am too pro
<eaat> Yoou got hacked
<eaat> Next_time eat less dix!!
<eaat> Halium sux
<eaat> I am too pro
<eaat> android is the bestest
<eaat> nkk71 the best developer
<eaat> nkk71 the proest
<eaat> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<eaat> Yoou got hacked
<eaat> Next_time eat less dix!!
<eaat> Halium sux
<eaat> I am too pro
<eaat> android is the bestest
<eaat> nkk71 the best developer
<eaat> Yoou got hacked
<eaat> Next_time eat less dix!!
<eaat> Halium sux
<eaat> I am too pro
<eaat> android is the bestest
<eaat> nkk71 the best developer
<eaat> nkk71 the proest
<eaat> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<eaat> Yoou got hacked
<eaat> Next_time eat less dix!!
<eaat> Halium sux
<eaat> I am too pro
<eaat> android is the bestest
<eaat> nkk71 the best developer
<eaat> nkk71 the proest
<eaat> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<eaat> Yoou got hacked
<eaat> Next_time eat less dix!!
<eaat> Yoou got hacked
<eaat> Next_time eat less dix!!
<eaat> Halium sux
<eaat> I am too pro
<eaat> android is the bestest
<eaat> nkk71 the best developer
<eaat> nkk71 the proest
<eaat> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<eaat> Yoou got hacked
<eaat> Yoou got hacked
<eaat> Next_time eat less dix!!
<eaat> Halium sux
<eaat> I am too pro
<eaat> android is the bestest
<eaat> nkk71 the best developer
<eaat> nkk71 the proest
<eaat> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<eaat> Yoou got hacked
<eaat> Yoou got hacked
<eaat> Next_time eat less dix!!
<eaat> Halium sux
<eaat> I am too pro
<eaat> android is the bestest
<eaat> nkk71 the best developer
<eaat> nkk71 the proest
<eaat> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<eaat> Yoou got hacked
<eaat> Next_time eat less dix!!
<eaat> Halium sux
<eaat> Yoou got hacked
<eaat> Next_time eat less dix!!
<eaat> Halium sux
<eaat> I am too pro
<eaat> android is the bestest
<eaat> nkk71 the best developer
<eaat> nkk71 the proest
<dixEATER> Yoou got hacked
<dixEATER> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixEATER> Halium sux
<dixEATER> I am too pro
<dixEATER> android is the bestest
<dixEATER> nkk71 the best developer
<dixEATER> Yoou got hacked
<dixEATER> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixEATER> Yoou got hacked
<dax> that wasn't his account name. eaat was.
<bshah> ah
<dax> (it's in the output of /whois (if they're online) and /whowas (if they're not), the "was logged in as" line)
<xorpad> ooo, some changes to halium 7.1 since I downloaded it
<xorpad> it's not got all the stuff it had before that literally had to be deleted
<xorpad> and it's got replacements for stuff
<xorpad> I gotta move my kernel/device tree to a new build tree
<bshah> uh
<bshah> oyu can just.. repo sync?
<xorpad> bshah, won't that discard my changes in favor of being in line with the master branch?
<bshah> no.. well, that's what git is useful for
<xorpad> I dunno, I've never collaborated on a project before i'm not used to merging things
<xorpad> This is the first time I've working on a project that wasn't only me dev'ing it
<xorpad> so... I can just repo sync and my changes will survive?
<bshah> yes, and if say, one of subset of your change you can re-apply
<xorpad> okay, thanks for the info!
<xorpad> I barely know git, I fumble around trying to use it for anything other than pushing commits and cloning source repos
<xorpad> I'm trying to become a productive member of FOSS community but it's not like there's a generic guide to working on FOSS
<MrSkeltal> just find something you're good at and be a useful member of society?
<xorpad> that's what I'm trying to do
<xorpad> that's why I'm trying to help with ubports
<xorpad> I wouldn't say I'm especially good at os development, but it has been a hobby for like 14 years
<xorpad> this is my first time doing it on a non-x86 platform though
<zudunna> You have worked on this stuff for 14y and you don't know what to do to help? Come on haha
<xorpad> No I don't know how to use git lol
<xorpad> I know what to do to help
<xorpad> i'm just not used to collaborating with people so I've never needed to use most functionality of git
<MrSkeltal> uh, I use git a lot even when not collaborating with people
<xorpad> MrSkeltal, I just started using it recently
<xorpad> when i realized I've been coding 25 years and have no portfolio
<xorpad> lol
<MrSkeltal> I have multiple projects of my own in git in with like different branches, tags, etc
<MrSkeltal> with zero outside contributions
<xorpad> yeah, the thing is, until I came here, the only git commands i needed to know was clone, push, pull, commit, and add/remove stuff
<xorpad> So I know how to use git the way I was using it, I don't know how to use every feature, but I'm sure I'll pick it all up
<MrSkeltal> well, I'm not sure I know every feature either,
<xorpad> MrSkeltal, you probably know more than me
<bshah> okay.. I am going back to sleep for while.
<MrSkeltal> I mean I discovered 'git add -p' a month ago
<xorpad> later bshah
<xorpad> what does -p flag do?
<bshah> MrSkeltal: haha, yeah it took me ~2 years of git to know about -p flag
<bshah> that too when I saw someone using it at sprint
<MrSkeltal> xorpad, prompts a y/n for every hunk that's being added
<xorpad> ahh, cool
<xorpad> That will be useful thanks MrSkeltal
<MrSkeltal> good bones and calcium to you too
 * xorpad adds to his txt file of random info related to this project
<dixEATER> Yu got hacked
<dixEATER> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixEATER> top bot confirmed developer
<dixEATER> I am too pro
<dixEATER> android is the bestest
<dixEATER> nkk71 the best developer
<dixEATER> nkk71 the proest
<dixEATER> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dixEATER> Yu got hacked
<dixEATER> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4TER> Yu got hacked
<dixE4TER> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4TER> top bot confirmed developer
<dixE4TER> I am too pro
<dixE4TER> android is the bestest
<dixE4TER> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4TER> nkk71 the proest
<dixE4TER> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> top bot confirmed developer
<dixE4T3R> I am too pro
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dixE4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> top bot confirmed developer
<dixE4T3R> I am too pro
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dixE4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> top bot confirmed developer
<dixE4T3R> I am too pro
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dixE4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> top bot confirmed developer
<dixE4T3R> I am too pro
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the best developer
<dixE4T3R> nkk71 the proest
<dixE4T3R> -nkk71 p0lice hacker
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> Yu got hacked
<dixE4T3R> Next_time eat less dix!!
<dixE4T3R> top bot confirmed developer
<dixE4T3R> I am too pro
<dixE4T3R> android is the bestest
